# Wait . . . seat bags are uncool?



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

I thought if it said Lezyne on the side and was small enough to hold only the barest of essentials that it was fine, but no. Has anyone used Lezyne's Caddy Sack? Because now I can't bear the humiliation of my Lezyne Seat Bag S.


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

cpecrivaine said:


> I thought if it said Lezyne on the side and was small enough to hold only the barest of essentials that it was fine, but no. Has anyone used Lezyne's Caddy Sack? Because now I can't bear the humiliation of my Lezyne Seat Bag S.


I don't know anything about that, but that name "Caddy Sack" would make for a good title for a gay porno movie set on a golf course. If there isn't one already. I wouldn't know. NTTAWWT


----------



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

Mersault said:


> that name "Caddy Sack" would make for a good title for a gay porno movie set on a golf course.


That same thought crossed my mind as I was typing. Maybe bike accessories aren't their only game.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Mersault said:


> a gay porno movie set on a golf course. If there isn't one already. I wouldn't know. NTTARWT


rule 34.

Urban Dictionary: rule #34


----------



## Mersault (Jan 3, 2005)

Creakyknees said:


> rule 34.
> 
> Urban Dictionary: rule #34


Mr. Birchum's (Adam Carolla) Gift guide from 1996 with interesting porn titles.It's funny Probably not safe for work

KandB 1996-xx-xx Adam Carolla as Mr. Birchum - Christmas gift guide.mp3


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

"Wait . . . seat bags are uncool?"


They are, to the people who are cool.

If you don't care, you are free to use them.......Get one of those "gallon sized" one.


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

The only reason pros don't rock seat bags is because they have cars full of equipment and mechanics following them. The rest of us are free to use them as we please, depending on how seriously we take what is posted on the velominati website.


----------



## Mr. Versatile (Nov 24, 2005)

Nah! Don't use a seat bag. Put everything in your jersey pockets instead. That way you can look like you have giant tumors growing out of your back and your jersey will hang down past your ass.


----------



## Hooben (Aug 22, 2004)

Seatbags are way cool when it's over 100 degrees and you're on a desert road broken down.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Don't let anyone tell you what is cool or uncool- just ignore them. It's your ride- don't let a bunch of gossipy old church ladies tell you how to ride it. ;-)


----------



## chocostove (Jan 31, 2007)

Nope they are cool. I think...
Velominati


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

Second water bottle has all of my puncture needs and a very small multi tool. Phone, id and CC are in the plastic bag in my jersey pocket. 

Works great and doesn't have the horrible saddle bag look.


----------



## inayim (Aug 28, 2011)

man i wish i could even think about using the second water bottle for something other than water. but when its about 105 outside i dont like to go more than 18 miles with 1 bottle. 

in my opinion, if you are just training or having fun riding around you might as well be comfortable which probably doesnt include stuffing as many things as you can into your jersey.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

RUFUSPHOTO said:


> Second water bottle has all of my puncture needs and a very small multi tool. Phone, id and CC are in the plastic bag in my jersey pocket.
> 
> Works great and doesn't have the horrible saddle bag look.


Saddle bags are mainly uncool when they look like this:










Using jersey pockets is ONLY uncool when they look like this:










I prefer the Awesome Strap to using a saddle bag.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

RUFUSPHOTO said:


> Second water bottle has all of my puncture needs and a very small multi tool. Phone, id and CC are in the plastic bag in my jersey pocket.
> 
> Works great and doesn't have the horrible saddle bag look.


That's nice if you only ride short rides in moderate temperatures where one bottle is enough.

Those of us riding in mental desert heat would rather have more water and a saddle bag than die of heatstroke.


----------



## SROC3 (Jul 20, 2009)

Whenever I ride I actually have my driver follow me, complete with mechanic and servant on hand (to carry my pastries filled with minced meat and fresh Paris-Brest) and I still have a saddle bag cause it looks way cool.......this is all of course happening in my sleep.

When I'm awake.....I use one of those FiziK saddle bags and they carry pretty much everything i would need. Looks fine to me and never got the whole uncool thing. My younger brother used to ride without a saddle bag - his excuse was 'well, there should be someone out there who can give me a spare." LAME. I still even use a little blinky light on the rear in case I come home and its sunset or getting dark.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

Cool or not, it is amazing what one can fit in there. If looking uncool saves my ass from a long walk in cleats I don't mind being uncool. It is all about the ride.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

RUFUSPHOTO said:


> Second water bottle has all of my puncture needs and a very small multi tool. Phone, id and CC are in the plastic bag in my jersey pocket.
> 
> Works great and doesn't have the horrible saddle bag look.


Doesn't that taste funny?


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

In a word... Yes


----------



## MR_GRUMPY (Aug 21, 2002)

The only reason pros don't rock seat bags is because they know better.


Fixed it.



"rocked" ?????????
.
.
.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

*seat bags*

I must be really uncool. Who gives a flip?

You know what is really, really, really uncool? Bumming CO2 cartridges and spare tubes off your riding partners because you are too cool to carry a seatbag large enough adequate supplies.


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

FTR said:


> Saddle bags are mainly uncool when they look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hughsdad (Jan 21, 2011)

When I get a flat, my saddle bag is way cool. Other times I don't notice or think about it.


----------



## qatarbhoy (Aug 17, 2009)

tarwheel2 said:


> I must be really uncool. Who gives a flip?
> 
> You know what is really, really, really uncool? Bumming CO2 cartridges and spare tubes off your riding partners because you are too cool to carry a seatbag large enough adequate supplies.


Tarwheel2, you are Yehuda Moon and I claim my five pounds!


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

I use and will continue to use saddle bags indefinitely. But lord-ol-mighty they are as ugly as can be. The only requirement I have, is that I can cinch them up tight so that they don't flop around while riding. A lot of them can't do this, so it limits my choices.

That said, please people, when taking bike porn photos of you bike, take the saddle bags off, and remove the water bottles!!! I know a lot of you spend $$$ on some porn bottle cages so I can understand why you leave them on (but they're just as terrible to look at!).

That's my only beef with saddle bags......photographers who leave them on.

Once on the road, it should be all about function, not looks.


----------



## pyattbl (Jun 28, 2010)

I am unapologetically uncool. I carry enough stuff in my saddle bag to perform roadside surgery on my bike. I also carry some pretty basic survival gear. I've been stuck on the Blue Ridge Parkway when a calm, 80 degree summer afternoon turns into a 45 degree, gusty thunderstorm. There are no houses, shacks, or cellphone services for miles and miles, so you just have to wait it out. You know you're truly living large when you are huddled under a rock outcropping for two hours, wrapped in an emergency poncho and extra-large trash bag, making deals with your diety to avoid a direct lightning strike! 

Oh, and on the days I do take the saddle bag off and ride, it feels like I'm flying. Bonus!

Ride on, guys!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

FTR said:


> I prefer the Awesome Strap to using a saddle bag.


That looks just like a tasteful small saddle bag without the surrounding fabric. Why is is preferable to expose your stuff to the elements and remove the security of the surrounding fabric?


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> The only reason pros don't rock seat bags is because they know better.


They also often have a car to carry their stuff. That would rock.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

Aindreas said:


> The only reason pros don't rock seat bags is because they have cars full of equipment and mechanics following them. The rest of us are free to use them as we please, depending on how seriously we take what is posted on the velominati website.


Repped.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

I'm past worrying about what's cool. I use whatever works for me.


----------



## terry b (Jan 29, 2004)

Timbuk2 makes a seat bag that holds 1 tube. That's acceptable. Anything larger speaks volumes.


----------



## Tommy Walker (Aug 14, 2009)

FTR said:


>


_*Is that a banana in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?*_
:wink:


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

The only acceptable seat bag is a small one that attaches to the rails of your saddle via a QR buckle or strap. It should only have enough room for the stuff to change one flat, a single key and a $10 bill. Everything else goes in your jersey pocket.


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

innergel said:


> The only acceptable seat bag is a small one that attaches to the rails of your saddle via a QR buckle or strap. It should only have enough room for the stuff to change one flat, a single key and a $10 bill. Everything else goes in your jersey pocket.


I wouldn't go on a group ride with anyone who doesn't have a spare tube, and an inflation device of some sort. That's irresponsible, and is NOT cool.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I have a bag for 2 16gm CO2 with mini airchuck. 5-multitool, spoke wrench, tire iron, chain pins with a few extra links, tube and patches, presta valve converter if I have to air up at a gas station, 20 dollar bill sealed and waterproof. 

All of this can be fit in a pretty small bag.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

It's not about being cool. Rather, it's about having the proper respect for the beautiful simplicity of your racing machine. Such respect dictates that seat bags simply do not belong on race bikes. 

Bikes used for touring and commuting (such as pictured above) aren't race bikes. If you're using a race bike to commute because you cannot afford two bikes for those purposes, it is not considered a race bike for the period of time you are using it as a commuter. 

If you finish your commute on your race bike, and you then later take that same race bike out to train, you must remove the saddle bag, as well as any panniers, frame pumps, fenders, or any other commutting accoutrements. You should be able to put everything you will need while training on your race bike in your jersey pockets. if, as in the picture above, your jersey looks like someone took a dump in it, you are carrying too much crap that you don't need.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

55x11 said:


> That's irresponsible, and is NOT cool.



I agree. 




innergel said:


> *It should only have enough room for the stuff to change one flat*, a single key and a $10 bill. Everything else goes in your jersey pocket.


stuff to change a flat = tube, micro-inflator, CO2 cartrige, tire lever


----------



## Marlin (Oct 18, 2005)

FTR said:


> Saddle bags are mainly uncool when they look like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Peanya (Jun 12, 2008)

This has been an amusing thread. I think my saddle bag accents my bike well. It's black and orange, to match the orange front of my bike. As for what others think about saddle bags: I could care less.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

Ive realized there are 2 topics that can be discussed ad nausem, saddle bags and chamois creme. Whooda thunk it


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

Everyone knows that the only cool place to put things is

IN UR SEET TOOB


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

mogarbage said:


> Ive realized there are 2 topics that can be discussed ad nausem, saddle bags and chamois creme. Whooda thunk it


I dunno, that bowel movement thread over in "racing/training" seems to have a lot of staying power.


----------



## nfosterma (Jan 24, 2007)

mogarbage said:


> Ive realized there are 2 topics that can be discussed ad nausem, saddle bags and chamois creme. Whooda thunk it


You forgot about "to wave or not to wave".


----------



## JTrider (Jun 27, 2011)

Yeah, I have one of those "uncool" bontrager saddle bags. Fits 2 spares, 2 CO2/inflator, tire levers, cash, multitool. When you wear a size small jersey, the pockets are way smaller than the others so all that stuff and a phone is going to tug on the back of the jersey and look like a raging case of hemorrhoids or something.

_although I do hate how it takes off a little of the gloss finish on the seat post where the fabric rubs.


----------



## vwvapor (Jun 11, 2009)

As someone who has had one of the rear pocket seams give way in a jersey during a ride, I won't put anything that I absolutely cannot lose in my rear pockets. I'll put food and removed layers back there, but cash, keys, phone, tube, etc will be in my saddle bag. I'm much more likely to notice my seat bag completely falling off my bike riding than something falling out of the bottom of my jersey pocket.

My guess is after a few years of stuffing those pockets, that particular jerseys seams just couldn't take it anymore.

On the occasion I mentioned, it was my house keys that fell out of the torn seam and I was fortunate that I wasn't riding solo that day and my riding buddy was behind me at the time and saw something fall from my back.

Now I always check the pocket seams before I load my jersey pockets, but I'm still paranoid about losing something important.

I still use as minimal a seat bag as possible, but I won't ride without one anymore.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Ever crashed with a CO2 cartridge in you back pocket. A nice way to to jab your back or worse. 

Saddle bags come in all sizes, only a douche bag would put all the gear they need to survive in their back pocket because they think they look cool. I got news for you, most people out on the road already think we look like dorks, so a little bag under your race bike isn't going to do anymore damage to your rep. 

And sorry to tell you I've seen pros in Europe that train with fenders on their bike.....Cavendish does it.


----------



## penn_rider (Jul 11, 2009)

I carry everything in my jersey pockets.. If all of the needs fit into a tiny pack then they are fine enough in my pockets with room to spare. ...


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

Trevor Ash said:


> I use and will continue to use saddle bags indefinitely. But lord-ol-mighty they are as ugly as can be. The only requirement I have, is that I can cinch them up tight so that they don't flop around while riding. A lot of them can't do this, so it limits my choices.
> 
> That said, please people, when taking bike porn photos of you bike, take the saddle bags off, and remove the water bottles!!! I know a lot of you spend $$$ on some porn bottle cages so I can understand why you leave them on (but they're just as terrible to look at!).
> 
> ...


I could have written this whole post.

I like the high and tight Rav-X bag I use. My wife's bike has a small Timbuk2 "Strap" bag that makes for a very tight little package.

These days, it has a multi-tool, a 2mm allen key, a tube, a CO2/inflator, a valve extender for my deep wheels, and a spoke wrench. The whole thing weighs 1lb. I always remove it for photo-ops.


----------



## Sylint (Jul 27, 2009)

I've got one of the fizik clip in bags. Doesn't rub my seatstay, doesn't rattle constantly on chipseal and the lines are somewhat clean enough to not bother me.

*no pics at work..sorry*


----------



## Elfstone (Jun 27, 2006)

Put me into unkool folks side as well. I always have a saddle bag with what ever I'll need to get home. It must also have room for a cell phone to call the wife if all in the bag fails.

Peace


----------



## Wood Devil (Apr 30, 2011)

Mr. Versatile said:


> Nah! Don't use a seat bag. Put everything in your jersey pockets instead. That way you can look like you have giant tumors growing out of your back and your jersey will hang down past your ass.


If you all remember my thread a while back about sagging shirt pockets, this is the reason I have a small Topeak saddle bag.

There's only so much you can throw in your jersey pockets before it starts to get ridiculous; you've got a spare tube, a tire lever, patch kit, pump or Co2, perhaps a multi-tool if you're into tinkering with things while out and about. And if you're on the longer rides that I do, you'll have your grub to add. I went out on a century ride yesterday with two energy bars, three gels, a can of FRS energy drink wrapped in my sweat rag ... all crammed in my pockets. Where else would I have been able to stick my tube and other repair items if not a seat bag?


----------



## CyclingVirtual (Apr 10, 2008)

agree, so uncool and usually makes a noise which i hate


----------



## dannyjames1684 (Aug 30, 2011)

well good thing the homeless man that stole my saddle bag the other day saw this thread...he has saved me a ton of grief and laughter:thumbsup:


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

I wasn't really concerned about being cool or not, but I didn't spend all that money to save weight and have nice aesthetics on my bike only to add weight and clutter it up with a seat bag. Plus I find having a seat bag flopping around annoying.
I too was looking at the Caddyshack bag but couldn't find one at any of the LBS's, so was about to take a chance and order it online when I discovered my wife had this LeSportSac bag lying around, so I commandeered it. It neatly holds 2 tubes, small patch kit, 3 tire irons, a Crank Bros multi tool 17, and a spare chain pin. This and the pump fit in the middle pocket on my jersey, it is slightly bulky but not a big deal. I think it is about the same size as the Caddysack and I think it works great
On the occasion that I need to carry more food, etc for a longer ride I have a seat bag I can use (haven't had to yet)


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

How does that wind up weighing less? I mean, I guess your bike weighs less but you just moved the weight to your jersey instead, unless the saddle bag is substantially heavier than that pouch. So... just aesthetics, right?


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

mogarbage said:


> Ive realized there are 2 topics that can be discussed ad nausem, saddle bags and chamois creme. Whooda thunk it


how do you feel about someone else not wearing a helmet while they ride their bike?


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

den bakker said:


> how do you feel about someone else not wearing a helmet while they ride their bike?


It's ok as long as they shave. Otherwise they should be imprisoned, then impaled.


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Oracle7775 said:


> It's not about being cool. Rather, it's about having the proper respect for the beautiful simplicity of your racing machine. Such respect dictates that seat bags simply do not belong on race bikes.
> 
> Bikes used for touring and commuting (such as pictured above) aren't race bikes. If you're using a race bike to commute because you cannot afford two bikes for those purposes, it is not considered a race bike for the period of time you are using it as a commuter.
> 
> If you finish your commute on your race bike, and you then later take that same race bike out to train, you must remove the saddle bag, as well as any panniers, frame pumps, fenders, or any other commutting accoutrements. You should be able to put everything you will need while training on your race bike in your jersey pockets. if, as in the picture above, your jersey looks like someone took a dump in it, you are carrying too much crap that you don't need.


I'm confused. So you can commute on a "race machine" but then it's not a "race machine" and thus it is a commuter bike, so it can have a saddle bag. However, if you are training on your "race machine" then it should be decked out accordingly, sans saddle bag.

Question. If said "race machine" is not being ridden in a race, then is it still a "race machine"? Applying the logic here, one could use a saddle bag on their training bike, since said training bike is not being raced.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

ddimick said:


> How does that wind up weighing less? I mean, I guess your bike weighs less but you just moved the weight to your jersey instead, unless the saddle bag is substantially heavier than that pouch. So... just aesthetics, right?



Combined weight of me and the bike doesn't change, but the weight is off the bike, weight on the bike has an affect on handling and feel, especially at the higher center of gravity of the seat bag


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> I'm confused. So you can commute on a "race machine" but then it's not a "race machine" and thus it is a commuter bike, so it can have a saddle bag. However, if you are training on your "race machine" then it should be decked out accordingly, sans saddle bag.
> 
> Question. If said "race machine" is not being ridden in a race, then is it still a "race machine"? Applying the logic here, one could use a saddle bag on their training bike, since said training bike is not being raced.


I can only point the way. You must search your soul for the answers you seek.


----------



## canyonchaser (Jun 14, 2011)

Small wedge seats seem fine. They are unobtrusive. But I can not understand the need to have massive "luggage" with you everywhere you go. Nothing ruins a nice, light race bike like a huge bag full of junk you never seem to need.

dp


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Oracle7775 said:


> I can only point the way. You must search your soul for the answers you seek.


I'll take that as a confession of your somewhat skewed logic.


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

Personally, I find all the logic in this thread impeccable.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

MoPho said:


> ...I discovered my wife had this LeSportSac bag lying around, so I commandeered it.


I found a purple mesh American Airlines pouch the same size that I use. It holds levers, tube, CO2, inflator, multi-tool, patch kit and a spare gel. If I am riding a century, or similarly long ride, I will sometimes add a tiny Timbuk2 saddlebag with an extra tube, CO2, and chaintool.

I don't understand people complaining about the basics making their jersey pockets sag. In this heat I ride with 2 bottles on my frame and a 3rd in my middle jersey pocket. All my food is in the left pocket, and my emergency kit and phone are in my right. The jersey doesn't sag uncontrollably, and I don't have to listen to a saddlebag rattling around all ride.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

55x11 said:


> I wouldn't go on a group ride with anyone who doesn't have a spare tube, and an inflation device of some sort. That's irresponsible, and is NOT cool.


Where did he say he doesn't?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Pablo said:


> That looks just like a tasteful small saddle bag without the surrounding fabric. Why is is preferable to expose your stuff to the elements and remove the security of the surrounding fabric?


Nothing wrong with a small taseful bag at all.
The one on the black Pinarello is just that.
But if I tighten my Awesome Strap the way it is supposed to be it is no less secure than a saddle bag.
If I accidentally dont do it up properly it is as secure as a saddle bag that has accidentally been left open.

The saddle bags I hate are the huge ones.
I absolutely do not understand what those people carry.
I did a 160 km ride the other week.
Awesome Strap and gear as pictured, mini pump, 2nd tube, phone, wallet, map, shell jacket, a couple of gels and an energy bar spread across my 3 rear pockets. Note I did not say all crammed into 1 bag and shoved in my pocket so that it is a big bulky mess.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Marlin said:


> FTR, what brand of tire levers are those?


Michelin.
Continental make/made some similar.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Oracle7775 said:


> It's not about being cool. Rather, it's about having the proper respect for the beautiful simplicity of your racing machine. Such respect dictates that seat bags simply do not belong on race bikes.


 I throw up in my mouth a little bit whenever I hear someone wax poetic and to try to make an issue about aesthetics about something more than looks. My eyes similarly roll back into my skull uncontrolably when people make up some arbitary nonesense and try to pass it off as some sort of authority. I guess these guys don't have any respect for their machines. Feature: Paris-Brest-Paris, the ultimate event


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I'm not sure why your bags are rattling. Most have a strap in the center that you can cinch tight. Mine doesn't make a peep.


----------



## El Literato Loco (Apr 14, 2010)

55x11 said:


> I wouldn't go on a group ride with anyone who doesn't have a spare tube, and an inflation device of some sort. That's irresponsible, and is NOT cool.


Ever see The Deer Hunter? Great scene when Stan (John Cazale) forgets his boots and Mike (Robert De Niro) won't lend him his spare pair.

That's the only way to deal with it. Sorry Stan, but you can't borrow my boots. 

Oh, and here's a saddlebag that's full of win (and not mine):


----------



## tylerwal (Jul 28, 2011)

there's no way I'm dealing with loading/unloading my jersey pockets every time I go out on a ride, I'd rather been slightly less cool, I only take it off for a race


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

tylerwal said:


> there's no way I'm dealing with loading/unloading my jersey pockets every time I go out on a ride, I'd rather been slightly less cool, I only take it off for a race



There is nothing really to deal with when your stuff is in a bag like the caddysack, you just stick it in the pocket the same as you would your phone, id, etc.


----------



## radiocraig (Jan 26, 2011)

i live way too rural to not carry a seatbag...no cell service, very few cars...i dont want to have to walk 10 miles in my bike shoes


----------



## Salsa_Lover (Jul 6, 2008)

this is all you need

get one of these "cell phone socks", stuff all you need there.

in mine there is , Hex 3,4,5 Torx 25, 2 tyre levers, 2 CO2 cartridges, CO2 inflator, presta to car valve adapter, a 5 CHF coin, screwdriver

Stuff it on your pocket. 

done


----------



## foofighter (Dec 19, 2008)

http://forums.roadbikereview.com/ge...ersey-pocket-245584.html?highlight=saddle+bag

this was discussed when i started a poll about it OLOL

Salsa, that's a nice pouch/tool kit.

I'm running tubies now and have to revise what i carry now hmmm


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

May the cycling gods have mercy on my pitifully ugly seat bag that compensates for my horrible forgetfulness. Even if I put this stuff in a bag intended for my jersey, I'd forget the bag. There's no tube because I run tubeless.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Can someone please explain to me why yo would want to bundle up everything and try and shove it in a pouch and then into one pocket?
I have never understood this.

For those days when I did not have my Awesome Strap:

From right to left pockets as shown
Wallet (Jimi), and phone, 2 x e-Load e-Discs in the wallet along with a CC and some cash
CO2 cartridges x 2 and head along with 2 tyre levers held together by a strip of double sided velcro (no it does not catch on the jersey material)
Tube folded tight and held together with a velcro strap

I still have heaps of room for arm warmers and a vest if needed and a 2nd tube for longer rides.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

ddimick said:


> There's no tube because I run tubeless.


Pity the day when your tubeless wont re-seal.
Another thing I absolutely DO NOT GET.
I have run tubeless on my MTB's for years.
ALWAYS carry a tube as sometimes the tubeless does not re-seal and you need to use a tube to get you home.

And gloves?
Are you a practicing proctologist that travels around by bike?


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

ddimick said:


> How does that wind up weighing less? I mean, I guess your bike weighs less but you just moved the weight to your jersey instead, unless the saddle bag is substantially heavier than that pouch. So... just aesthetics, right?


I remember reading that Jacques Anquetil would remove his water bottles from the cage and stick them in his jersey pocket before any big ascents. He probably wouldn't have won all those races if he left the bottles in the cages!


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

FTR said:


> Pity the day when your tubeless wont re-seal.
> Another thing I absolutely DO NOT GET.
> I have run tubeless on my MTB's for years.
> ALWAYS carry a tube as sometimes the tubeless does not re-seal and you need to use a tube to get you home.
> ...


I have lots of patches and a tube of superglue, should be ok without a tube. I hope.

Gloves because I have white bar tape, but always open to meeting new people in interesting ways.


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

El Literato Loco said:


>


That is freaking AWESOME. I kid you not I'll probably steal that idea


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Tools, tubes, patches and pump/co2 stay with the bike always. Seat bag and pump brkt.
Cell phone, foodstuffs, money, keys and whathaveyou get dropped into a jersey pocket before the ride.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

ddimick said:


> I have lots of patches and a tube of superglue, should be ok without a tube. I hope.
> 
> Gloves because I have white bar tape, but always open to meeting new people in interesting ways.


Do you run sealant in your tubeless tyres?
If so, good luck getting anything to stick to the tyre wall.
I also run white bar tape (but I usually have black knicks so just wipe my fingers on those)  .


----------



## Trevor Ash (May 19, 2005)

Well, I'll go ahead and admit that I fred it up most of the time when commuting. I don't even wear a jersey. I just wear an athletic/synthetic fiber shirt. When I am lugging my laptop to or from, I wear a backpack so the tools go in it as well. In all other cases, saddlebag to the rescue (yes, I've done the tools in a water bottle but I prefer a saddle bag).


----------



## tylerwal (Jul 28, 2011)

MoPho said:


> There is nothing really to deal with when your stuff is in a bag like the caddysack, you just stick it in the pocket the same as you would your phone, id, etc.


ok, then I don't want a caddysack in my jersey pocket


----------



## EverydayRide (Sep 12, 2008)

I stuff everything into the rear large springs.

on my road bike, its pretty completed with a combo fi'zi:k seat and seat bag. Carries everything. No rattle. No noises. Silent.



Edited out huge photos


----------



## ddimick (Aug 9, 2011)

FTR said:


> Do you run sealant in your tubeless tyres?
> If so, good luck getting anything to stick to the tyre wall.
> I also run white bar tape (but I usually have black knicks so just wipe my fingers on those)  .


I do, and that's a good point. Maybe some of those little packaged alcohol swabs would be a good addition.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

ddimick said:


> I do, and that's a good point. Maybe some of those little packaged alcohol swabs would be a good addition.


Well I have never used tubeless road tyres but I do know on my tubeless MTB tyres it makes a hell of a mess and it is far easier to just put in a tube and deal with that mess when I get home.


----------



## bryantb (Jun 26, 2011)

Phone, ID and nutrition in the pockets, and second water bottle for tire stuff and multitool is the way to go!


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

bryantb said:


> Phone, ID and nutrition in the pockets, and second water bottle for tire stuff and multitool is the way to go!


Ok. I don't get this filling a bottle with gear. Why? If I am going on a sprint then saddle bag is less cumbersome than a second bottle. 

Otherwise you will be seriously dehydrated. ?!?


----------



## vmaxx4 (Jul 19, 2011)

+1 for the Awesome straps. I've been using them on my mountain bike with no trouble. On the road bike I use a Topeak Aero Wedge Pack - medium. I'm not worried about the style police.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

MoPho said:


> Combined weight of me and the bike doesn't change, but the weight is off the bike, weight on the bike has an affect on handling and feel, especially at the higher center of gravity of the seat bag


Interesting. Wouldn't the center of gravity be lower with bag under saddle than with sack in jersey pocket?


----------



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

Ok, so I've taken in everyone's advice and bought the Caddysack. For longer rides I will wear two jerseys so I have six pockets. Maybe if I try to look cool I will actually be cool. 

Oh and honestly, the caddysack's amazing. I couldn't have done better with a roll of duct tape. 

Best thread ever!


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Bill2 said:


> Interesting. Wouldn't the center of gravity be lower with bag under saddle than with sack in jersey pocket?



As I said, I was referring to the weight on the bike which is independent of the rider. The extra weight in the jersey isn't going to affect how the bike feels and responds to your inputs underneath your body


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I'd get a ruler and measure the distance between your sagging jersey pocket and the bottom of your saddle. When you are riding seated, that would be the difference in center of gravity of the rider/bike.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Bill2 said:


> I'd get a ruler and measure the distance between your sagging jersey pocket and the bottom of your saddle. When you are riding seated, that would be the difference in center of gravity of the rider/bike.


It will only sag if the jersey is too big.










Even that jersey is a size bigger than I usually wear and it doesn't sag.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

The word sagging was meant to be a joke- the point is the difference in rider/bike center of gravity for a seated rider is negligibly affected by placing a few ounces in a seat bag versus a jersey pocket.


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

Bill2 said:


> The word sagging was meant to be a joke- the point is the difference in rider/bike center of gravity for a seated rider is negligibly affected by placing a few ounces in a seat bag versus a jersey pocket.



Your not always seated on the bike are you? 
The point is you can feel it, I am not suggesting it is really going to have an affect on your riding


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Bill2 said:


> The word sagging was meant to be a joke- the point is the difference in rider/bike center of gravity for a seated rider is negligibly affected by placing a few ounces in a seat bag versus a jersey pocket.


Otherwise we would see people crash left and right when the water bottle content changes.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

den bakker said:


> Otherwise we would see people crash left and right when the water bottle content changes.


Exactly. Though apparently some riders can feel the difference in handling after each gulp (an ounce or two of water transferred from downtube waterbottle mount to rider's stomach). ;-)


----------



## RUFUSPHOTO (Oct 14, 2010)

qatarbhoy said:


> That's nice if you only ride short rides in moderate temperatures where one bottle is enough.
> 
> Those of us riding in mental desert heat would rather have more water and a saddle bag than die of heatstroke.


Like the 98* and sunny day today here in Denver? 4 hr ride with one bottle of water, stopped once at a gas station for a refill.

Hydrate two hours before a ride and throughout the day.

If I need more water I can take the two patches and one CO2 and the rag out of the bottle and put water in it.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

Once again people you can buy speedbags that are so small you can't hardly see them. 

Reading some of the posts have me thinking too many cyclists are acting like women who spend two hours doing their hair before they go out and ride. Just put the crap in the bag, strap it under your seat, grab your bike and stop worrying about what you look like. Real men have the tools to keep themselves motoring down the road. We don't call home prissing and prancing, pi**ing and moaning to have someone pick us up. You carry all the tools you need to get you home no matter what and you don't worry about the wrinkles in your pantyhose.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

heathb said:


> Once again people you can buy speedbags that are so small you can't hardly see them.
> 
> Reading some of the posts have me thinking too many cyclists are acting like women who spend two hours doing their hair before they go out and ride. Just put the crap in the bag, strap it under your seat, grab your bike and stop worrying about what you look like. Real men have the tools to keep themselves motoring down the road. We don't call home prissing and prancing, pi**ing and moaning to have someone pick us up. You carry all the tools you need to get you home no matter what and you don't worry about the wrinkles in your pantyhose.


ah yes the manly tough talker. How often they turn out differently.


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I rock a small cannondale seat bag and could care less what others think about it. I carry a tube, patch kit, levers, multitool, and 2 co2 and a few small bits in there. Enough room for another tube if I really really wanted it to fit. (maybe not).

I don't notice it 90% of the time but boy is it a life saver when it's needed.

As for stuffing stuff in my jersey pockets... well that's just more stuff I need to remember to grab before every ride. I would hate to accidentally forget something and be 30 miles from home wish I hadn't forgotten my spare tube. Since my pack is pretty small I will take a mini pump and another tube with me on long rides via my jersey pockets.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

Bill2 said:


> The word sagging was meant to be a joke- the point is the difference in rider/bike center of gravity for a seated rider is negligibly affected by placing a few ounces in a seat bag versus a jersey pocket.


More likely to have a slight effect on saddle pressure. By stuffing more in your jersey you are putting more weight on you to press down against the saddle. 

Notice I said slight.


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

This is the perfect example of why people think roadies are elitist pr!cks.

Who cares what someone is using? 

If the Awesome Strap is your thing....AWESOME.

If the jerry-rigged can of Skippy floats your boat.....GREAT.

Just be happy there are people out there who a love a sport/activity you love and stop worrying if you bike looks cool.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

NJBiker72 said:


> More likely to have a slight effect on saddle pressure. By stuffing more in your jersey you are putting more weight on you to press down against the saddle.
> 
> Notice I said slight.


this is funny stuff. It's well known one of the biggest problems with winter clothing is how the saddle pressure increases due to all that extra weight. lol


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

JAC526 said:


> This is the perfect example of why people think roadies are elitist pr!cks.
> 
> Who cares what someone is using?
> 
> ...


^^^^ This. This in spades, hearts, diamonds, and clubs.


----------



## gizzard (Oct 5, 2005)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> The only reason pros don't rock seat bags is because they know better.
> 
> 
> Fixed it.
> ...


+1:thumbsup:


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

FTR said:


> Can someone please explain to me why yo would want to bundle up everything and try and shove it in a pouch and then into one pocket?
> I have never understood this.


I have all of my emergency essentials in a pouch so that they are never separated and I never have to go looking for them. Beyond that, this keeps everything together in an envelope, instead of having a spare CO2 cartridge rattling around in my pocket. There is no shoving or stuffing, it fits fine into the 3gram mesh bag and stays in place within my pocket. 

I mainly use this during the summer, as one of my pockets is invariably dedicated to a water bottle and the other one will be full of food and my phone. All of that stuff was going in the same pocket anyways, why not have it together, spread out over the full height of the pocket instead of piled at the bottom?

During the winter I will ditch the pouch and lament its loss. But without the pouch it is easier to pack arm/knee warmers, etc. into my pockets.


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

I really don't understand the idea to put keys and things like screwdrivers or allen wrenches in a jersey pocket.

It just seems like your asking to get impaled when you crash.

Seems like an unnecessary risk.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

JAC526 said:


> I really don't understand the idea to put keys and things like screwdrivers or allen wrenches in a jersey pocket.
> 
> It just seems like your asking to get impaled when you crash.
> 
> Seems like an unnecessary risk.


If you carry screwdrivers (not a multi-tool) when you ride you are doing it wrong.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

Multi-tool, tubes, levers goes to the bag.
Pump, phone, sunglasses case, bars goes to the jersey.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> I'll take that as a confession of your somewhat skewed logic.


Sometimes when logic fails, the truth begins.


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

Salsa_Lover said:


>


This picture is what I was referring to about screwdrivers etc.


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Alright, so recommendations of minimalist seatbags? Pedro's has one that seems alright, I just haven't had the best of luck with their bags. Any other options? 

For what it's worth, I really liked the S Timbuk2 back, but they don't seem to make them anymore. The Arundel Dual is too big. The Specialized Mini wedge is way too big.


----------



## xjbaylor (Dec 28, 2006)

JAC526 said:


> This picture is what I was referring to about screwdrivers etc.


Ah yes. At worst that could puncture a kidney or your liver. That's why we have 2 of them, except for livers. 

Yep, that could be bad.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

JAC526 said:


> This picture is what I was referring to about screwdrivers etc.


seems like that is a concern if the back is already broken, I cannot see how else it was plow into my back. 
Never seen injuries from it either.


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

den bakker said:


> seems like that is a concern if the back is already broken, I cannot see how else it was plow into my back.
> Never seen injuries from it either.


I've seen stranger things happen.

9 times out of 10 everything is fine...but wouldn't it really be the sucks if the one time through some slight change you buried a few inched of screwdriver into your back or side.

A fall that could have been just some scrapes could turn into something more serious.

Just seems a lot easier to stuff that stuff into a seatbag and forget about it.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

Pablo said:


> I throw up in my mouth a little bit whenever I hear someone wax poetic and to try to make an issue about aesthetics about something more than looks. My eyes similarly roll back into my skull uncontrolably when people make up some arbitary nonesense and try to pass it off as some sort of authority. I guess these guys don't have any respect for their machines. Feature: Paris-Brest-Paris, the ultimate event


I throw up in my mouth a little bit whenever people completely miss the satire in an internet post and write that said post makes them throw up in their mouths a little bit.










C'mon, lighten up people. For anyone else suffering from uncontrolled eye rolling and regurgitation upon reading my post, my official stance is that I don't give a flying f&*k what's hanging off your saddle or any other part of your bike, just as I don't give a sh!t what name is written on the side of your bike, what components you have, or what your frame is made out of. I don't ride with a saddle bag because I have no need for it, but that doesn't mean I don't have other "unsightly" crap on my bike. Hell, I ride a lot in the dark, so I have so many lights/batteries strapped to my frame that it looks like a damn christmas tree. I even (*gasp*) mount my mini-pump to the frame!

Although, I do agree that, if you're going to take a picture of your bike to show it off, take the extra stuff off. I can't imagine anyone who regularly posts here would object to the statement that bikes are aesthetically pleasing machines, and that the stuff we choose to strap onto them, however utilitarian, detracts from that aesthetic. (Long-distance touring types may be the exceptions, because those people can easily spend twice as much money and effort on the right bike luggage configuration as on their bikes themselves).


P.S.: Pablo, you should get that uncontrollable-eye-rolling thing checked out by a doctor. I imagine that could be a dangerous problem while riding or driving. Also, if you're throwing up in your mouth every time you see something lame on the internet, you're probably doing it roughly 30 times a day. That can't be healthy.


----------



## Allez Rouge (Jan 1, 1970)

-dustin said:


> Alright, so recommendations of minimalist seatbags?


This one from Performance is the model I have. It's big enough for a spare tube, two CO2 carts, an inflator head, tire levers, a tiny screwdriver, a few zip ties. And as you can see, the price is right. I bought mine three or four years ago and it still looks like new.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

ddimick said:


> Gloves because I have white bar tape, *but always open to meeting new people in interesting ways.*


LOL. You win at the internets!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

JAC526 said:


> I've seen stranger things happen.
> 
> 9 times out of 10 everything is fine...but wouldn't it really be the sucks if the one time through some slight change you buried a few inched of screwdriver into your back or side.
> 
> ...


so you have not either.


----------



## RoadEye (Aug 21, 2009)

heathb said:


> Reading some of the posts have me thinking too many cyclists are acting like women who spend two hours doing their hair before they go out and ride. Just put the crap in the bag, strap it under your seat, grab your bike and stop worrying about what you look like. Real men have the tools to keep themselves motoring down the road. We don't call home prissing and prancing, pi**ing and moaning to have someone pick us up. You carry all the tools you need to get you home no matter what and you don't worry about the wrinkles in your pantyhose.


ha. best post of the thread! :thumbsup:


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

JAC526 said:


> I've seen stranger things happen.
> 
> 9 times out of 10 everything is fine...but wouldn't it really be the sucks if the one time through some slight change you buried a few inched of screwdriver into your back or side.
> 
> ...


Friend of mine wrecked his four wheeler and the _handlebar_ impaled him through his back. He was in a wheelchair for a couple of years and still cannot walk well. The only thing that saved him was that he was a really big guy and the bar filled up with meat and muscle instead of lungs and heart.

I don't ride with anything that even has a _remote_ possibility of impaling me if I fall hard.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Zombie John said:


> Friend of mine wrecked his four wheeler and the _handlebar_ impaled him through his back. He was in a wheelchair for a couple of years and still cannot walk well. The only thing that saved him was that he was a really big guy and the bar filled up with meat and muscle instead of lungs and heart.
> 
> I don't ride with anything that even has a _remote_ possibility of impaling me if I fall hard.


you ride without a handlebar?


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

den bakker said:


> you ride without a handlebar?


Yeah, man. Vice grips ftw!


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

den bakker said:


> so you have not either.


No but just b/c it hasn't happened to me or someone I know doesn't mean it can't or won't happen at all.

The world is a big place and you are not the center of it.


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

den bakker said:


> you ride without a handlebar?



Don't feed the trolls...I have to keep reminding myself.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

*Ghetto Lyzeme Bag*

I love this thread!
After reading all the responses, I think I found my solution for eliminatng the seat bag. I had been stuffing my tube, c02, and levers and 4/5 mm hex tool in a sandwich bag then sliding it into the seat bag. Now I just slide the sandwich bag/tubes/tools into my center pocket. It fits perfect with no major bulges. Ghetto Lyzeme bag!

I admit, althought the sandwich bag is a simple solution it is too ghetto for me to use for much longer. I will find a Lyzeme bag and pump soon. : )


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

JAC526 said:


> Don't feed the trolls...I have to keep reminding myself.


"Friend of mine wrecked his four wheeler and the handlebar impaled him through his back."
"I don't ride with anything that even has a remote possibility of impaling me if I fall hard."


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

JAC526 said:


> No but just b/c it hasn't happened to me or someone I know doesn't mean it can't or won't happen at all.
> 
> The world is a big place and you are not the center of it.


how do you even get out of bed in the morning?


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

den bakker said:


> "Friend of mine wrecked his four wheeler and the handlebar impaled him through his back."
> "I don't ride with anything that even has a remote possibility of impaling me if I fall hard."


Meaning if a handlebar is capable of impalaing you, then there's no way I'm strapping a screwdriver to my back. Feels like I'm asking for it at that point.

Didn't think it would be that hard to figure out the point I was making since, you know, it's quite obvious that we can't ride our bikes without handlebars. Unless of course you're the Flobots.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Zombie John said:


> How am I a troll? Hell I was agreeing with you.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


oh it's fairly obvious a handlebar is needed, it's also fairly obvious there's a whole slew of risks involved with cycling. Not so obvious impalement from something in the jersey pocket is in the top anything on that list.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

den bakker said:


> oh it's fairly obvious a handlebar is needed, it's also fairly obvious there's a whole slew of risks involved with cycling. Not so obvious impalement from something in the jersey pocket is in the top anything on that list.


But why risk it? Just because the chance is low, that doesn't make it non-existant. A lot of the dangers of cycling are non-avoidable, the screwdriver thing is though.

I agree it's a small risk but again, why _take_ the risk? Really, how useful could a screwdriver be anyway? Pack a leatherman instead.


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Zombie John said:


> But why risk it? Just because the chance is low, that doesn't make it non-existant. A lot of the dangers of cycling are non-avoidable, the screwdriver thing is though.
> 
> I agree it's a small risk but again, why _take_ the risk? Really, how useful could a screwdriver be anyway? Pack a leatherman instead.


so how did you modify your handlebars to limit the risk of being impaled? Did you put some wide plugs on? It's a real threat, you've seen what it can do.


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

den bakker said:


> so how did you modify your handlebars to limit the risk of being impaled? Did you put some wide plugs on? It's a real threat, you've seen what it can do.


Well, first off, the bars on a roadbike are curved whereas the bars on a four wheeler stick straight out. Again, the point was that anything can happen in a wreck so why make it worse by putting a long, pointed metal rod right by your vitals?

Second off, this isn't exactly worth arguing over is it? I mean, you've gone back to the "no handlebars" thing even though we've already covered that. So you're still being cute, I guess. This tells me you wanna continue with this. Really?

What's with RBR today?


----------



## MoPho (Jan 17, 2011)

xjbaylor said:


> If you carry screwdrivers (not a multi-tool) when you ride you are doing it wrong.


:thumbsup:



evidence of ONE person putting a screwdriver in their pocket doesn't mean everyone does it that way

There's nothing in my tool kit pouch to impale me and I don't carry my keys when I ride for this very reason.


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

den bakker said:


> how do you even get out of bed in the morning?


It's easy...

I wake up and roll my fat a$$ over....put one foot down on the ground then the other and then....

MIRACLE...I stand the FVCK up!


----------



## den bakker (Nov 13, 2004)

Zombie John said:


> Well, first off, the bars on a roadbike are curved whereas the bars on a four wheeler stick straight out. Again, the point was that anything can happen in a wreck so why make it worse by putting a long, pointed metal rod right by your vitals?
> 
> Second off, this isn't exactly worth arguing over is it? I mean, you've gone back to the "no handlebars" thing even though we've already covered that. So you're still being cute, I guess. This tells me you wanna continue with this. Really?
> 
> What's with RBR today?


No you've already shown you have no sense of risk proportion so lets just stop here cutie. 
Just pray your saddlebag never falls off for the sake of whoever is behind you. That would be terribly careless (I know, that would _never_ _ever_ happen). 
People can carry their stuff however they want for all I care, but the reasons people bring up for their choice are funny.


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

Zombie John said:


> Well, first off, the bars on a roadbike are curved whereas the bars on a four wheeler stick straight out. Again, the point was that anything can happen in a wreck so why make it worse by putting a long, pointed metal rod right by your vitals?
> 
> Second off, this isn't exactly worth arguing over is it? I mean, you've gone back to the "no handlebars" thing even though we've already covered that. So you're still being cute, I guess. This tells me you wanna continue with this. Really?
> 
> What's with RBR today?


Dude just likes to argue....let it roll off.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Oracle7775 said:


> ... C'mon, lighten up people. ...


That's an ironic statement considering your rant.


----------



## DPN (Jun 5, 2007)

heathb said:


> I have a bag for 2 16gm CO2 with mini airchuck. 5-multitool, spoke wrench, tire iron, chain pins with a few extra links, tube and patches, presta valve converter if I have to air up at a gas station, 20 dollar bill sealed and waterproof.
> 
> All of this can be fit in a pretty small bag.


I USED to carry the Schrader to Presta valve converter but after realizing that gas stations no longer have compressors I left it in my tool box! 

DPN


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

Pablo said:


> That's an ironic statement considering your rant.


Are you asserting that my response was uncalled for, and that you do not, indeed, need to lighten up? Might I remind you, you're the one who missed the sarcastic tone of my original post, as well as my signature.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

heathb said:


> Once again people you can buy speedbags that are so small you can't hardly see them.
> 
> Reading some of the posts have me thinking too many cyclists are acting like women who spend two hours doing their hair before they go out and ride. Just put the crap in the bag, strap it under your seat, grab your bike and stop worrying about what you look like. Real men have the tools to keep themselves motoring down the road. We don't call home prissing and prancing, pi**ing and moaning to have someone pick us up. You carry all the tools you need to get you home no matter what and you don't worry about the wrinkles in your pantyhose.


Aw come on, halve the fun of bein a roadie is pimping up the ride and how you look! I also ride mt. bikes and everthing I wear or ride is flat, gun metal grey, black, olivegreen, or camo. Me from the inner city, need a little bling to pimp my street ride and the way i look. 

Yup I get a lot more waves now since i picked up a pair of white patent leather Sidis, but I am still trying to find a good way of getting ride of the seat bag!


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

Oracle7775 said:


> Are you asserting that my response was uncalled for, and that you do not, indeed, need to lighten up? Might I remind you, you're the one who missed the sarcastic tone of my original post, as well as my signature.


I find it pretty darn amusing that, in response to my post in which I referred to throwing up in my mouth and a medical condition causing my eyes to roll back into my head uncontrollably, you assert that I am the only one who missed a sarcastic tone and you proceded to draft a very long response complete with pictures, while simutaneously saying people need to lighten up. Lightening up and long defenses of your positions seem pretty inconsistent, as is lightening up and follow up questions asking about my motivations. It's all pretty amusing.


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

This thread just has all kind of win.


----------



## tjeepdrv (Sep 15, 2008)

I can ride my bike with no handlebars, no handlebars.

I was with the guy on the ATV when it went through his back. I threw up not far from where he was lying on the ground, bleeding. 

He got cut off at the bar not too long ago because they noticed he walked strange when he came in and was putting his hand on other people's shoulder to keep his balance.


Moral? If you impale yourself, I'll throw up, then you'll get cut off at the bar without being drunk because you walk like you're drunk.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

FTR said:


> I prefer the Awesome Strap to using a saddle bag.


@FTR
I like the old school look, but not beng exposed. I tried stuffing my tube/tools inside a sandwich bag and used toe clip straps. It look too Ghetto, lik wearing a suite and bringing lunch in a Vons plastic bag. Soo, I just flattened the contents inside the sandwich bag and slid it into my jersey pocket. Still ghetto but out of sight for now.:mad2:


----------



## dannyjames1684 (Aug 30, 2011)

no seat bag will be as uncool as my slow pace...so ill just get another seat bag and wear my Oakleys inside my helmet straps


----------



## Zombie John (Jul 25, 2011)

tjeepdrv said:


> I can ride my bike with no handlebars, no handlebars.


Dammit! I specifically mentioned the Flobots so this joke wouldn't surface. And there you go saying it anyway!

It's like drafting for jokes.








lol


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

Pablo said:


> I find it pretty darn amusing that, in response to my post in which I referred to throwing up in my mouth and a medical condition causing my eyes to roll back into my head uncontrollably, you assert that I am the only one who missed a sarcastic tone and you proceded to draft a very long response complete with pictures, while simutaneously saying people need to lighten up. Lightening up and long defenses of your positions seem pretty inconsistent, as is lightening up and follow up questions asking about my motivations. It's all pretty amusing.


Dearest Pablo, thank you for the gift of your artfully worded response, which indeed has given me great cause to ponder. Please, allow me to offer the following reply, with which I hope to lay bare my motivations throughout this encounter, which has regrettably progressed too far down the wrong path. In doing so, I must, with all due respect, first point out that your assertion that I was "defending my position" is not entirely accurate. In fact, I quickly and freely relinquished my position. Rather, the length of my post was dedicated to the following causes: (1) pointing out that the phrase "I threw up in my mouth a little" is a bit stale and overused nowadays, and is just plain icky and possibly offensive to those people who struggle daily with such an illness (I am sure you, good sir, are not an anti-petitvomitite); (2) using such (admittedly hackneyed) devices as funny little internet pictures to inject levity into the post and thereby illustrate my good humor; (3) demonstrating that, in all truthfulness, I care not about what people choose to dangle from their saddles; and (4) express my real concern regarding your regrettable unbidden ocular cramping condition. By no means was the post to be interpreted as a "rant"; surely it was not meant as such. Perhaps I could have done all of this in a more succinct manner, but alas, brevity is not always my strong suit. 

Before concluding, I feel I must point out one further minor inaccuracy in your response. By no means did I assert that you were the only one who missed the satirical nature of my post (edit: oh, wait, I guess I did! D'oh!); indeed, it appears that everyone missed it, which is, to be sure, my failure as the author of the original post, rather than the failure of everyone else. For that, I apologize, and believe you me, I have taken to heart the lessons that I have learned this day. Indeed, our repartee has revealed to me that I have been overly secure in my own self-perception as easy-going and light-hearted, and that I do, indeed, need to lighten up. No doubt, this revelation has been hastened by the humility I feel as a result of our relative positions on these forums. After all, one who has achieved such a lofty poast count and so many little green dots does deserve the benefit of the doubt. On top of that, the fact that you are a regular and esteemed contributor to teh Lownje lends even further gravity to your pronouncements. What other choice do I have but to humbly kneel and accept your wisdom, and vow to do better the next time?

It is my hope that, in the future, we two can overcome the somewhat strained manner of this initial encounter. Is it too presumptuous of me to dare hope that we might someday become friendly? Perhaps it is; and yet I, for one, know that I would receive immense additonal benefit from such an acquaintance. I do not lie--I look forward to your next correspondence, and it is my hope that we can use the olive branch of peace that I am extending as the keystone of a bridge of trust and understanding. If not, alas, it would be as I deserved, and I will forever look upon today as an opportunity lost. 

Yours in all things,
Oracle


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

well, now that we've had our full allottment of cutesy smugness for the day...

let's return to topic at hand.

it's simple, the suckage of a saddle bag is directly porportional to its size...the smaller it is, the less it sucks.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

I AM a saddle bag!


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

JAC526 said:


> Thanks Alexander Dumas.


You're very welcome. But, you forgot the extra "s" at the end of my name.


----------



## JAC526 (Jun 10, 2011)

Oracle7775 said:


> Dearest Pablo, thank you for the gift of your artfully worded response, which indeed has given me great cause to ponder. Please, allow me to offer the following reply, with which I hope to lay bare my motivations throughout this encounter, which has regrettably progressed too far down the wrong path. In doing so, I must, with all due respect, first point out that your assertion that I was "defending my position" is not entirely accurate. In fact, I quickly and freely relinquished my position. Rather, the length of my post was dedicated to the following causes: (1) pointing out that the phrase "I threw up in my mouth a little" is a bit stale and overused nowadays, and is just plain icky and possibly offensive to those people who struggle daily with such an illness (I am sure you, good sir, are not an anti-petitvomitite); (2) using such (admittedly hackneyed) devices as funny little internet pictures to inject levity into the post and thereby illustrate my good humor; (3) demonstrating that, in all truthfulness, I care not about what people choose to dangle from their saddles; and (4) express my real concern regarding your regrettable unbidden ocular cramping condition. By no means was the post to be interpreted as a "rant"; surely it was not meant as such. Perhaps I could have done all of this in a more succinct manner, but alas, brevity is not always my strong suit.
> 
> Before concluding, I feel I must point out one further minor inaccuracy in your response. By no means did I assert that you were the only one who missed the satirical nature of my post; indeed, it appears that everyone missed it, which is, to be sure, my failure as the author of the original post, rather than the failure of everyone else. For that, I apologize, and believe you me, I have taken to heart the lessons that I have learned this day. Indeed, our repartee has revealed to me that I have been overly secure in my own self-perception as easy-going and light-hearted, and that I do, indeed, need to lighten up. No doubt, this revelation has been hastened by the humility I feel as a result of our relative positions on these forums. After all, one who has achieved such a lofty poast count and so many little green dots does deserve the benefit of the doubt. On top of that, the fact that you are a regular and esteemed contributor to teh Lownje lends even further gravity to your pronouncements. What other choice do I have but to humbly kneel and accept your wisdom, and vow to do better the next time?
> 
> ...


Thanks Alexander Dumas.


----------



## Ruonpoint (Aug 22, 2011)

I've got the same filthy saddle bag from 1997 that been through rain, mud, and sun and some sweat off my ass. Carries two tubes, multi-tool, mini swiss army knife, speed patches, ONE tire lever and that's about it, ugly as hell but gets the job done. I think it's time for an upgrade/update.


----------



## tarwheel2 (Jul 7, 2005)

qatarbhoy said:


> Tarwheel2, you are Yehuda Moon and I claim my five pounds!


Thanks for the cartoon! Actually, those photos are of my commuter bike and I need the bags to carry clothes, lunch, phone, wallet, etc. My weekend bike has a much smaller seatbag, altho still large compared to some of the bags pictured in this thread.


----------



## rider9 (May 27, 2011)

Oracle7775 said:


> It's not about being cool. Rather, it's about having the proper respect for the beautiful simplicity of your racing machine. Such respect dictates that seat bags simply do not belong on race bikes.
> 
> Bikes used for touring and commuting (such as pictured above) aren't race bikes. If you're using a race bike to commute because you cannot afford two bikes for those purposes, it is not considered a race bike for the period of time you are using it as a commuter.
> 
> If you finish your commute on your race bike, and you then later take that same race bike out to train, you must remove the saddle bag, as well as any panniers, frame pumps, fenders, or any other commutting accoutrements. You should be able to put everything you will need while training on your race bike in your jersey pockets. if, as in the picture above, your jersey looks like someone took a dump in it, you are carrying too much crap that you don't need.


If you are "training," you are not racing either. Going for a training run without backup is asking to be left walking home.

But then I am a noob.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

rider9 said:


> If you are "training," you are not racing either. Going for a training run without backup is asking to be left walking home.
> 
> But then I am a noob.


*sigh*


----------



## Wile_E_Coyote (Jul 15, 2011)

Oracle7775 said:


> Before concluding, I feel I must point out one further minor inaccuracy in your response. By no means did I assert that you were the only one who missed the satirical nature of my post; indeed, it appears that everyone missed it, which is, to be sure, my failure as the author of the original post, rather than the failure of everyone else. For that, I apologize, and believe you me, I have taken to heart the lessons that I have learned this day. Indeed, our repartee has revealed to me that I have been overly secure in my own self-perception as easy-going and light-hearted, and that I do, indeed, need to lighten up. No doubt, this revelation has been hastened by the humility I feel as a result of our relative positions on these forums. After all, one who has achieved such a lofty poast count and so many little green dots does deserve the benefit of the doubt. On top of that, the fact that you are a regular and esteemed contributor to teh Lownje lends even further gravity to your pronouncements. What other choice do I have but to humbly kneel and accept your wisdom, and vow to do better the next time?


I assume I can be counted amongst those that missed it. But I must confess, the only reason I found this thread was because I saw you post it up on the velominati site. And since in your reply to my first post, you were clearly following Rules 2 and 3, I assumed you to be a true believer.

I have no issue with Rule 31. I just thought your logic needed a little fixing. The race machine isn't a race machine unless it's in a race. When it comes down to it, Rule 31 is all about vanity. Which is fine. Just tell it like it is. You don't like the look of a saddle bag, so you stow the gear in the jersey. That's what I do, but I can at least be forthright in why I'm doing it. And I don't need to further confuse my position by waxing poetically about the rules and a higher sense of enlightenment.

The core of this thread is, that we as cyclists need to carry certain items during a ride. How and where we carry them is completely up to the individual.


----------



## tylerwal (Jul 28, 2011)

-dustin said:


> Alright, so recommendations of minimalist seatbags? Pedro's has one that seems alright, I just haven't had the best of luck with their bags. Any other options?
> 
> For what it's worth, I really liked the S Timbuk2 back, but they don't seem to make them anymore. The Arundel Dual is too big. The Specialized Mini wedge is way too big.


the Specialized Mini Wedge is tiny, maybe it doesn't appear that way in photos but it's small


----------



## Rogus (Nov 10, 2010)

No one should care. Do what you want.


----------



## danica (Sep 1, 2011)

Use your pocket


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

Wile_E_Coyote said:


> I assume I can be counted amongst those that missed it. But I must confess, the only reason I found this thread was because I saw you post it up on the velominati site. And since in your reply to my first post, you were clearly following Rules 2 and 3, I assumed you to be a true believer.
> 
> I have no issue with Rule 31. I just thought your logic needed a little fixing. The race machine isn't a race machine unless it's in a race. When it comes down to it, Rule 31 is all about vanity. Which is fine. Just tell it like it is. You don't like the look of a saddle bag, so you stow the gear in the jersey. That's what I do, but I can at least be forthright in why I'm doing it. And I don't need to further confuse my position by waxing poetically about the rules and a higher sense of enlightenment.
> 
> The core of this thread is, that we as cyclists need to carry certain items during a ride. How and where we carry them is completely up to the individual.


You're right, I confess, I don't like the look of the saddle bag, but my first paragraph about the unadorned beauty of the machine is also how I feel, so I was not being insincere about that. The sarcasm comes into play with the didacticism of the remainder of the original post. Really, people can do what they want on their bikes. Is that in violation of rules 2 and 3? Maybe, but while I'm ready to talk about the rules with a willing listener, I'm not much of a proselytizer. Hence, my later clarification, which jives with what you just said. 

Obviously, my original post could have been more artfully crafted with the use of more exact terminology, which may have solved the flaw in the logic you pointed out. It's also quite clear that I could have made the sarcastic didacticism more apparent. In my head it sounded so corny that I didn't think anyone else would take it seriously!


----------



## nyvram (Apr 11, 2002)

no seat bag..learned my lesson when i left all my stuff in a seat bag on the bike i wasn't riding.

i used sandwich bags but eventually the multitool or levers poke a hole in

now i have a little velcro wallet thingie that i put in my jersey when im' not racing

when i'm racing..screw it. i'm out if i have a flat anyway so my only 'backup' is the F150 carrying my wheels in it that are buried under every else's anyway so why bother putting my name on them?

but now its like:
- put cell phone in jersey (check)
- put tool baggie in jersey (check)
- put glasses (if they get disgustingly salty and hopelessly sweaty..iow on most climbs i do) in jersey (check)
- put blocks or nuts in jersey (check)

thats it. i dont carry anything else. so its not a matter of being cool..its just that i have one set of tools and dont like accidently leaving it on the wrong bike.


----------



## evansuk2000 (Sep 1, 2011)

Im new to this...have to make 5 posts before I can post my question. Hope its ok to post one of them here!


----------



## Jcraw08 (Jul 29, 2008)

oracle and pablo thanks for the entertainment. I carry a tube, CO2 cartridge and tiny adapter in my pocket taped together with a little packing tape to be used if I have a slice in the tire.


----------



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

-dustin said:


> Alright, so recommendations of minimalist seatbags? Pedro's has one that seems alright, I just haven't had the best of luck with their bags. Any other options?
> 
> For what it's worth, I really liked the S Timbuk2 back, but they don't seem to make them anymore. The Arundel Dual is too big. The Specialized Mini wedge is way too big.


You can have my old Lezyne Seat Bag S. It's really small, and really, really uncool. 

Seriously, it is one of the best saddle wedges around with individual pockets for each thing and just enough room for a spare tube. Has an outside pocket for a multi-tool. Pretty handy.


----------



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

evansuk2000 said:


> Im new to this...have to make 5 posts before I can post my question. Hope its ok to post one of them here!


Make another post. How do you feel about jersey pockets?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

FNGRIDER said:


> @FTR
> I like the old school look, but not beng exposed.


Why are you worried.
None of my stuff is carbon, so it wont assplode in the elements.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

Use a Camelbak. Problem solved.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

FTR said:


> Why are you worried.
> None of my stuff is carbon, so it wont assplode in the elements.


the tubes are exposed and crack. and I alwas get stuff splashed up from the rear tire. I have a solution so no worries.


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

FNGRIDER said:


> the tubes are exposed and crack. and I alwas get stuff splashed up from the rear tire. I have a solution so no worries.


I dont have a problem so no worries.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

Yeah, being a mt. biker is so much simpler, but then you still have to figure a way to make the camelbak smaller and lighter. I was thinking about a hip belt with dual water bottles to get the weight off my back.and even an extra water bottle on the frame for wetting down to cool off on hot climbs.
I'll figure that one out on a later time.
For now here is my solution to get rid of the so called uncool seat bag:
Blackburn VIP Road organizer, for ID, cash, tube/tools, phone w/band to attach mini pump
Blackburn Carbon mini pump, 52 grams
all fits into jersey pocket
I almost purchased the organizer at Cynergy, a local shop, but the saleman was a Dick!


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

-dustin said:


> The Specialized Mini wedge is way too big.


It's not though. Just cinch the strap and it gets surprisingly small depending on the contents.


----------



## OnTheRivet (Sep 3, 2004)

Oracle7775 said:


> Yours in all things,
> Oracle


You remind me of my witty, rapier tongued friend in high school who used his wit to belittle the wrong guy at a party. Just remember, your gift in life may be your wit but the guy you make fun of may have the gift of a very solid overhand right.


----------



## Oracle7775 (Sep 16, 2009)

OnTheRivet said:


> You remind me of my witty, rapier tongued friend in high school who used his wit to belittle the wrong guy at a party. Just remember, your gift in life may be your wit but the guy you make fun of may have the gift of a very solid overhand right.


Luckily, I surround myself with a host of ninjas who have sworn a blood-oath to protect me and my silver tongue. 

Seriously, though, I think Pablo knows I was just goofing around.


----------



## The Weasel (Jul 20, 2006)

FNGRIDER said:


> Yeah, being a mt. biker is so much simpler, but then you still have to figure a way to make the camelbak smaller and lighter. I


I was actually joking about the Camelbak. I'm a mtn biker too, and use a similar solution (Soulrun) for road rides as I don't use a seatbag. Sometimes my pockets are over filled, but it just means I'm on a long ride. I'm careful to make sure the jersey doesn't sag.

I don't use a saddle bag because 1-yes, I'm a bit image conscience, 2- kind of concerned with rub on my carbon teardrop post (proprietary to the bike)

Have a tool roll as well for my Osprey Raptor.


----------



## trobriand (Apr 2, 2009)

I roll up my tools in a ziploc, then have velco straps around the bag to keep it tight. 2 tubes go in a side pocket. Keys, cellphone in a zippie, food, etc go into the other pocket.

I wear race cut jerseys and I don't have any sag due to stuff in the pockets. It isn't even noticeable to me, unless I try to lean back in a chair when I get home. I ditched the saddle bag because it was rubbing through my bib shorts. I could have got another one, but I really like not having to move the bag around if I take out my mountain bike.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

The Weasel said:


> I was actually joking about the Camelbak


I knew your joking, I like your pocket organizer, great minds think alike! 
I have to admit I was just looking for a place to insert my little blog. I saw a fellow mt. biker... 
I am also fashion consciouse on mt. bikes and am very particular about my road bike and kit. about a year ago a fellow rider posted up a picture of me. I was leading one of my first mt. bike rides about 17 folks showed. Here I was giving them the old pep talk and rules of the trail. The fashion police should have shot me,Green Black Camo helmet, striped fox skin tight jersey, black/white brown ugly designed shorts, and black leggings(old ones)! Very mixed matched and un leaderisk, I was looking pretty dorky. so after that I check out how everything looks the night before the ride.:mad2: everything must be subdued colors,black,grey browns and olive greens, no skin tights with baggys,

The seat bag just didn't look right on my swoopy italian carbon frame. I thought it was just me being vain. That is until I saw this thread, LMAO. who would of thought?


----------



## riney00 (Sep 2, 2011)

That is great.


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

trobriand said:


> I roll up my tools in a ziploc, then have velco straps around the bag to keep it tight. 2 tubes go in a side pocket. Keys, cellphone in a zippie, food, etc go into the other pocket.
> 
> I wear race cut jerseys and I don't have any sag due to stuff in the pockets. It isn't even noticeable to me, unless I try to lean back in a chair when I get home. I ditched the saddle bag because it was rubbing through my bib shorts. I could have got another one, but I really like not having to move the bag around if I take out my mountain bike.


yep. this is how the cool kids roll...

zero expense, provides the minimalist look for the bike, keeps all your chit in one sack if you have multiple rides, and is transparent so you can SEE the contents instead of digging around in a dorky saddle suitcase.


----------



## dhtucker4 (Jul 7, 2004)

Since my saddle is skinny, I use a minimal saddle bag, under 25 cubic inches, which carries a tube, SuperInflate w/ a non-threaded 16g CO2 cartridge, and two tire levers. I use one lever to lift my chain from the cassette. The saddle bag I have now, is an old Cannondale one that's 17 cubic inches, which I like because it has a vertical zipper, sort of like the Jannd MicroBag.

I carry my keys, chapstick, change, wallet, cellphone, Nightlite 250 lumens (with the battery inside the housing), Allen wrench toolkit (Park Tool), another CO2 cartridge and tail light, Kool Kovers for my cleats, and a Clif Bar. My jersey pockets are pretty full.

If I ditch my saddlebag, I use a velcro ski strap - but often, the strap doesn't hold that tight or the road surface is rough, my tube, my tire levers, and my CO2 inflator get loose... that really chaps my hide.

Most seat bags are too big - they figure everyone is riding a mountain bike with a wide, comfy saddle.

I like the Arundel saddle bag - it says it will fit two tubes, a CO2 inflator, another CO2 cartridge, and tire levers.


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

That's cool. I have the same thing, but I put it in my back pocket- After a few hours in the saddle, it starts getting uncomfortable poking me in the back. Think I'll give it a go. Any concerns about dirt/sand getting on the new tube?- could be an issue when it gets put on the wheel.


----------



## ldotmurray (Jun 15, 2009)

FTR said:


> It will only sag if the jersey is too big.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


For now I'll use my saddle bag. When I'm almost his size, I will use my jersey. And btw I have an old lady crush on Helen Mirren.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

*Coolest Saddle Bag Ever Seen by Mankind*

My saddle bag is totally cool :thumbsup: and it barely holds a tube, 2 CO2 cartridges and nozzle, a tire patch kit and 3 tire levers. I'd get a slightly larger size but then I realize I would be offending everyone's delicate sensibilities. Guess my keys and wallet will have to ride in my pockets.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

*Ghetto Pocket Bag*

I went on a 45 miler today and tested my Ghetto Bag,(Sandwich Bag) packed in tube,co2, tire tools, and 4/5mm multi tool, and keys. Bag went into center jersey pocket, cell on the right, and the wallet on left. The bag fit in snugly (skin tight racing jersey) and gave a slim profile. no issues for entire ride. Plastice bag looked new at end of ride. I have a whole box of them to replace it if it gets punctured. The bike showed off the Italian lines w/o the bag hanging from the seat and the carbon seat post was in full view. It felt lighter and more flickable! Although, that may be because I consumed the two water bottles near the end of the ride. maybe : )
`


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

Perhaps mounting a mirror on your bars so you can stare at yourself on your beautiful bike would be in order too. But I do admit, sandwich bags are cool too.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

What I don't get is how some of you guys ride with just ONE CO2 cartridge. Don't ask me when you blow on out.

I use the smallest FIZIK saddle bag on my bike. It holds a tube, multi-tool, and 3 CO2 carts.
Then I use a small nylon bag in my jersey pocket with cash, patch kit, and a CO2 inflator and maybe another cartridge. Its not bigger or thicker than my iPhone, which goes in the other jersey pocket.

Last pocket gets my speedplay cleat covers. Maybe I will carry my ipod touch as well. Even with a slighty big jersey at times, pockets wont sag and I have enough to repair more than one flat. :thumbsup:

But, to each his own on huge saddle bags. I prefer a minimalist look on my "racing bike."

Now on my FG or Townie bike, I have a nice HUGE canvas bags.


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

Gus90 said:


> Perhaps mounting a mirror on your bars so you can stare at yourself on your beautiful bike would be in order too. But I do admit, sandwich bags are cool too.


I'm not cool with the mirrors, it interupts the lines of my K-Fight bars!


----------



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

A young weight weenie passed me on a hill. I was surprised to see he didn't have a seat bag but had a spare tube hanging under his seat with some velcro or a rubber band. About a mile later I found his new tube laying in the road and him long gone.


----------



## inayim (Aug 28, 2011)

i say as long as you love the way your bike looks (with or without seat bag) that's all that matters. i personally have a seat bag, but you wont even see it if you aren't looking for a seat bag because it's so small and it also matches the colors of my bike. try and be tastefull when you pick your seat bag..


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

DIRT BOY said:


> What I don't get is how some of you guys ride with just ONE CO2 cartridge. Don't ask me when you bow on out.


These guys might be the smartest of all. The other day I noticed a fellow cyclist on the side with his tube out of his tire and I had to ask if he needed assistance. He said no and had everything covered. I wonder how many people in the span of 10-minutes asked if he needed help? That is the best thing about the cycling community is there is always someone willing to help a fellow rider.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

heathb said:


> Once again people you can buy speedbags that are so small you can't hardly see them.
> 
> Reading some of the posts have me thinking too many cyclists are acting like women who spend two hours doing their hair before they go out and ride. Just put the crap in the bag, strap it under your seat, grab your bike and stop worrying about what you look like. Real men have the tools to keep themselves motoring down the road. We don't call home prissing and prancing, pi**ing and moaning to have someone pick us up. You carry all the tools you need to get you home no matter what and you don't worry about the wrinkles in your pantyhose.


Good post. I'm surprised some of these fellas wear helmets- imagine how it musses their hair.


----------



## tomk96 (Sep 24, 2007)

i prefer walking home rather than having a saddle bag.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

DPN said:


> I USED to carry the Schrader to Presta valve converter but after realizing that gas stations no longer have compressors I left it in my tool box!
> 
> DPN


When I used to carry a converter I just kept it screwed on the presta valve stem instead of the valve cap. Which, I have come to find out, isn't cool either.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

The use of a trailer would allow both, the non use of a seat bag and the sleek look of empty pockets on the jersey. 
And.....it has the added benifit of the illusion of a Team Car following you around. Man, how Pro is that!


----------



## rose.johnp (Jul 20, 2011)

I get the utility of they seat bag, they are handy- But what boggles me is when people spend $1,000's for a lighter carbon bike, then weigh it down with a huge seat bag. My opinion, if your going for light weight, throw your spare kit in your back pocket. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

I wonder if the anti-gravity effect of jersey pockets works on water bottles as well. I could save several pounds by stuffing bottles in my pockets rather than in water bottle cages. Bonus!


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

rose.johnp said:


> I get the utility of they seat bag, they are handy- But what boggles me is when people spend $1,000's for a lighter carbon bike, then weigh it down with a huge seat bag. My opinion, if your going for light weight, throw your spare kit in your back pocket. Just my 2 cents.


I think you found the answer to your own question. The answer being *MOST* people don't need a super light carbon bike, they just buy them because they can or to wear as jewellery while being a poser. The good thing about bags and other heavy items is you can take them off if you are in competition and let your crew carry the stuff for you. There are advantaged to training with a heavy bike and more add on weight.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I can put this all to rest. Bags are for MTBs only.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

CleavesF said:


> I can put this all to rest. Bags are for MTBs only.


This ain't always true, my wife likes her road bikes.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Same thread going on over here Ask Nick: Pros’ replacement parts, where to carry your stuff, carbon brake pads and more


----------



## brianmcg (Oct 12, 2002)

With such small saddle bags where do you guys put your hatchet?

I need something more like this:









I can keep a whole loaf of bread, some pbj, half a frozen turkey and an Armani suit including shoes. You never know what you can get into on a 15 mile ride.


----------



## InfiniteLoop (Mar 20, 2010)

This reminds me of a couple of middle school kids waiting for the bus when it's 40 degrees out. Both are very cool (in every aspect of the word) in their short sleeves as they try not to let anyone know (though everyone knows) they're freezing their royal a**es off. Their conversation revolves around why anyone would need anything more than a t-shirt on a nice day like this.

Is this bag cool:

Gallery: Pro Bike: Mark Cavendish's HTC-Columbia Scott Project F01 TdF - BikeRadar


----------



## marktomin (Sep 22, 2008)

Gus90 said:


> My saddle bag is totally cool :thumbsup: and it barely holds a tube, 2 CO2 cartridges and nozzle, a tire patch kit and 3 tire levers. I'd get a slightly larger size but then I realize I would be offending everyone's delicate sensibilities. Guess my keys and wallet will have to ride in my pockets.
> 
> [IxMG]<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6061217348/" title="IMG_0096 by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><imx src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6088/6061217348_b06debde76_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="IMG_0096"></a>[/IMG]
> 
> [IxMG]<a href="https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/6041326699/" title="035 by mtgustafson, on Flickr"><imxg src="https://farm7.static.flickr.com/6141/6041326699_3388592281_b.jpg" width="1024" height="768" alt="035"></a>[/IMG]


this is one of the reasons I don't have a seatbag, I don't want to be associated with people who ride with dork discs, valve caps and stems flipped the wrong way. I am just too cool for that and everything that I need fits in my jersey pocket.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Milk-Bone said:


> These guys might be the smartest of all. The other day I noticed a fellow cyclist on the side with his tube out of his tire and I had to ask if he needed assistance. He said no and had everything covered. I wonder how many people in the span of 10-minutes asked if he needed help? That is the best thing about the cycling community is there is always someone willing to help a fellow rider.


Around here, almost no one ask for help. One day I had a flat and blew through 2 Co2 cats because of a faulty inflator. I walked 3 miles before ANYONE offered help. I would say 50+ riders went by without asking a thing.

So I learned to be self sufficient. So I would say screw those who ride with nothing or one co2 and expect everyone to bail them out because they are lazy or cheap.

But I will always ask and will spare what I can to help someone out. Its called Karma!

One day I gave someone my last Co2 cart and dude as he "forgot" his stuff. Seemed lie a s nice guy though. Well, 15min later I get a flat. 8 riders later, someone helped me and I got home. Now I never leave without a tube, 3-4 air carts and a patch kit.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Milk-Bone said:


> I think you found the answer to your own question. The answer being *MOST* people don't need a super light carbon bike, they just buy them because they can or to wear as jewelry while being a poser.


So someone who say has money, does not race and CAN afford to buy say a expensive CF frame is a poser? Are you in High School?

So like most people are posers? You mean 90% of Triathletes with deep dish aero wheels and aero helmets are posers? I say so because 99% of them will not WIN with the slight aero advantage their equipment gives them.

So If you not a racer or as good as a rider a Milk-Bone, please only buy steel frames with 32x Box rim wheels, so your not a "poser." You must be related to Kerry irons. 

And you wonder why the general public views cyclists as elitist pricks/tools!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

InfiniteLoop said:


> This reminds me of a couple of middle school kids waiting for the bus when it's 40 degrees out. Both are very cool (in every aspect of the word) in their short sleeves as they try not to let anyone know (though everyone knows) they're freezing their royal a**es off. Their conversation revolves around why anyone would need anything more than a t-shirt on a nice day like this.
> 
> Is this bag cool:
> 
> Gallery: Pro Bike: Mark Cavendish's HTC-Columbia Scott Project F01 TdF - BikeRadar


Nope, pulls his Pro card from him. That is a POSER!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

CleavesF said:


> I can put this all to rest. Bags are for MTBs only.


Huh, no! Real MTB riders store there stuff in a CamelBak.


----------



## calcinum (Sep 2, 2011)

I second the idea of just getting a car to follow you on all your rides. If its good enough for the pros...


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Some thoughts:

1. Anyone that rides without a pump is a loser. Sh1te happens. Relying on one or even two CO2 cans is simply poor judgment when you are 30 miles from home. 

2. If you think carbon fiber frame owners and/or weight weenies are posers, you are a loser. Some people buy carbon fiber frames and such things because they are fun toys to have. Some people buy such things because they are local Cat. II racers that want lite bikes. In any case, both the weight weenie and the Cat. II racer are just having fun. Unless you are Cadel Evans, calling another cyclist a poser makes you a loser.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Tschai said:


> Some thoughts:
> 
> 1. Anyone that rides without a pump is a loser. Sh1te happens. Relying on one or even two CO2 cans is simply poor judgment when you are 30 miles from home.
> .


Ok, then. if we don't conform to YOUR standards, we are losers.

1. My frame wont hold a frame pump
2. I have a small hand pump and it takes too long to fill a tires and I hate it in my jersey.
3. That's what a cellphone is for. I go through 4-5 co2 carts, then I call for a ride or its cab fair back.

I am no farther than 10 miles form home or 1-3 to a gas station. Yes, I can a presta adapter, being the "loser" I am.

On, my steel FG and commute bike, I carry a decent size pump. I also bout this tiny innovations CF pump that is useless, but fits in my jersey. Should I carry a set of clinchers too? Maybe a spare spoke or rim? If you don't carry rims, are you a loser? Maybe a spare RD too?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> Ok, then. if we don't conform to YOUR standards, we are losers.
> 
> 1. My frame wont hold a frame pump
> 2. I have a small hand pump and it takes too long to fill a tires and I hate it in my jersey.
> ...


Dirtboy
You are so OBVIOUSLY a loser.
I have a self inflating frame that I fold up and carry in my back pocket for in case my frame assplodes.
I also carry 32 replacement spokes and a trueing stand.


----------



## Kill Joy (Sep 5, 2011)

I would rather look like a loser than get stranded


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

DIRT BOY said:


> Ok, then. if we don't conform to YOUR standards, we are losers.
> 
> 1. My frame wont hold a frame pump
> 2. I have a small hand pump and it takes too long to fill a tires and I hate it in my jersey.
> ...


You carry 4 to 5 CO2 cans!!! Oh my god!!!


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

DIRT BOY said:


> So someone who say has money, does not race and CAN afford to buy say a expensive CF frame is a poser? Are you in High School?
> 
> So like most people are posers? You mean 90% of Triathletes with deep dish aero wheels and aero helmets are posers? I say so because 99% of them will not WIN with the slight aero advantage their equipment gives them.
> 
> ...


Damn! You would think I were doing a root canal with a jackhammer to hit such a sensitive nerve. First off, if someone wants to spend $14K on a bike they will wax every week and ride it around the block a few times, more power to them.. Just saying you see this type of behaviour in car clubs, high end audiophile, photography, and whatever favorite pastime you want to name. It is their buck and their pleasure. Seems there is an elitist prick/tool in every club, get used to it.

Me, I just got a cheap-o 2011 Madone 4.5 and an old 30-year old steel frame beast. I enjoy riding them both. Guess what, both look like crap because they are ridden hard. After all, it is about the ride, at least for me.


----------



## stoked (Aug 6, 2004)

I am surprised that no one mentioned(unless I missed it), small continental bag that is sold with a spare tube and levers. I carry a lighter conti tube than one that comes w/bag. That is the smallest bag I could find. My small patch kit glue,patches etc. and KMC link in case of snapped chain go in my jersey pocket. Also have $20 bill, id.CC and emergency contact info in that pocket. Other pocket have iphone which I wish was lighter. Middle pocket have my clif bloks and stinger waffles. 55g Topeak micro rocket carbon pump is attached to seat-tube. Like Bob Roll says all I need is a bazooka and I am set.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

Way too much thought going into this. I use a Hello Kitty pencil case. Wambam thank you ma'am.


----------



## NJBiker72 (Jul 9, 2011)

mogarbage said:


> Way too much thought going into this. I use a Hello Kitty pencil case. Wambam thank you ma'am.


You know one of those would look good on my Tarmac. .


----------



## Tschai (Jun 19, 2003)

Milk-Bone said:


> Damn! You would think I were doing a root canal with a jackhammer to hit such a sensitive nerve. First off, if someone wants to spend $14K on a bike they will wax every week and ride it around the block a few times, more power to them.. Just saying you see this type of behaviour in car clubs, high end audiophile, photography, and whatever favorite pastime you want to name. It is their buck and their pleasure. Seems there is an elitist prick/tool in every club, get used to it.
> 
> Me, I just got a cheap-o 2011 Madone 4.5 and an old 30-year old steel frame beast. I enjoy riding them both. Guess what, both look like crap because they are ridden hard. After all, it is about the ride, at least for me.


I think Dirt Boy was being sarcastic.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

Tschai said:


> I think Dirt Boy was being sarcastic.


Probably so, but it is hard to tell when so much gets lost in translation over the internet.


----------



## gearsmith (Jul 7, 2006)

I'm with the uncool saddlebag contingent. It's mainly function, but I'd also rather not subtract from the already limited aesthetics of my own body by stuffing my jersey pouches full. My bike has a lot of margin there; it can deal.


----------



## JailGuard (Mar 21, 2011)

:thumbsup:


Tommy Walker said:


> _*Is that a banana in your pocket or are you just glad to see me?*_
> :wink:


----------



## Bill_P (Sep 7, 2011)

Wait - the banana's in the back pocket!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

FTR said:


> Dirtboy
> You are so OBVIOUSLY a loser.
> I have a self inflating frame that I fold up and carry in my back pocket for in case my frame assplodes.
> I also carry 32 replacement spokes and a trueing stand.


Whoops, forgot!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Tschai said:


> You carry 4 to 5 CO2 cans!!! Oh my god!!!


I meant cartridges. I always seem to have an issue with one of them. So I want 3 in case I get 2 flats. Then 1-2 to spare for another rider. After that, I call the wife. :thumbsup:

BTW, these are the 12g size.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Milk-Bone said:


> Damn! You would think I were doing a root canal with a jackhammer to hit such a sensitive nerve. First off, if someone wants to spend $14K on a bike they will wax every week and ride it around the block a few times, more power to them.. Just saying you see this type of behaviour in car clubs, high end audiophile, photography, and whatever favorite pastime you want to name. It is their buck and their pleasure. Seems there is an elitist prick/tool in every club, get used to it.
> 
> Me, I just got a cheap-o 2011 Madone 4.5 and an old 30-year old steel frame beast. I enjoy riding them both. Guess what, both look like crap because they are ridden hard. After all, it is about the ride, at least for me.


It's nothing personal, but I get sooo fed up with attitudes like that. I mean, I see your point. I think most people get mad out of Jealousy? Your right, it occurs in any sport, club or even lifestyle. But that's life.

Just because someone has the best money can buy, does mean their an elitist. I would rather deal with then then people who spout off and complain about them.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Tschai said:


> I think Dirt Boy was being sarcastic.


Mostly, but he did strike a nerve. But nothing personal.


----------



## cpecrivaine (Jul 8, 2011)

This thread is so awesome. I just wanted advice on a product! I love how people automatically assume that if you don't have a saddlebag you're not carrying any flat fixing tools. I'm always fully prepared with what fits in my jersey pockets. It didn't work so well until I lost enough weight from riding. And I really do recommend the Lezyne Caddysack. You don't even know it's in your pocket. 

Cool or not cool, let's all just get out and ride!


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

Mersault said:


> I don't know anything about that, but that name "Caddy Sack" would make for a good title for a gay porno movie set on a golf course. If there isn't one already. I wouldn't know. NTTAWWT


He,he,he....


----------



## High Gear (Mar 9, 2002)

MR_GRUMPY said:


> "Wait . . . seat bags are uncool?"
> 
> 
> They are, to the people who are cool.
> ...


I agree. Thats why god gave us THREE pockets. If you need to carry more than they can hold, then you must be carrying more crap than you'll ever need or riding on a tour.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

DIRT BOY said:


> It's nothing personal, but I get sooo fed up with attitudes like that. I mean, I see your point. I think most people get mad out of Jealousy? Your right, it occurs in any sport, club or even lifestyle. But that's life.
> 
> Just because someone has the best money can buy, does mean their an elitist. I would rather deal with then then people who spout off and complain about them.


I understand. That's just it, I'm not jealous since I can drop the coin on any bike I want without a second thought. Frankly, anything above the Madone 4.5 is a waste for me as I really don't have the ability, at least not yet, to get the most out of it. Just being honest with myself. I don't care what people think. 

And no, I'm not complaining about these people as I enjoy seeing the really neat hardware. Just making an observation. I also enjoy and admire someone with a crappy bike pouring their heart into it and peddling their ass off like there is no tomorrow. It really isn't about the bike or money. This concept seems to be lost on a lot of folks that work themselves up for nothing.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

cpecrivaine said:


> This thread is so awesome. I just wanted advice on a product! I love how people automatically assume that if you don't have a saddlebag you're not carrying any flat fixing tools.
> 
> Cool or not cool, let's all just get out and ride!


Half these people wouldn't know how to be cool if it bit them in the ass. You want cool? Do a century with two 45# weight plates in a backpack and you will quickly forget about that little sack under the seat.


----------



## Gus90 (Apr 24, 2011)

marktomin said:


> this is one of the reasons I don't have a seatbag, I don't want to be associated with people who ride with dork discs, valve caps and stems flipped the wrong way. I am just too cool for that and everything that I need fits in my jersey pocket.


Well thats why we all love you man. As you should have noticed from the first picture the dork disc is gone. The second picture was from the day I bought the bike home from the LRB. As for the valve caps, I mean, come one man. Why do "real" roadies remove them anyway? Just curiuos. I'm glad you pointed out my stem as that's how the bike was at the shop. I guess it is actually flipped, didn't even realize it. This was my first road bike in a long time and I just thought that's how it was. It's an endurance type bike so I assumed the stem was like that on purpose. Looking at a picture of the bike on Giant's website it does seem the stem is practically parallel with the top tube. I'm going to put it back and see how that feels. Maybe someday I'll be worthy of being able to associate with such a pro like you without offending your delicate sensibilities. In the meantime, thanks for being such a great mentor. Where would this forum be without kind friendly constructive criticism from people like you?


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Milk-Bone said:


> And no, I'm not complaining about these people as I enjoy seeing the really neat hardware. Just making an observation. I also enjoy and admire someone with a crappy bike pouring their heart into it and peddling their ass off like there is no tomorrow. It really isn't about the bike or money. This concept seems to be lost on a lot of folks that work themselves up for nothing.


I get what your saying there and I understand. But lets not forget YOU are the one who got worked up about things and called others names.

No bigge.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

DIRT BOY said:


> I get what your saying there and I understand. But lets not forget YOU are the one who got worked up about things and called others names.
> 
> No bigge.


Nope, was just making an observation out loud. No name calling or getting worked up on my part. Sometimes people get a little worked up when they find out how other people see them. Don't know why you got worked up over it? No biggie, it is all good.


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Milk-Bone said:


> Nope, was just making an observation out loud. No name calling or getting worked up on my part. Sometimes people get a little worked up when they find out how other people see them. Don't know why you got worked up over it? No biggie, it is all good.


Really?



> The answer being MOST people don't need a super light carbon bike,* they just buy them because they can or to wear as jewellery while being a poser.* The good thing about bags and other heavy items is you can take them off if you are in competition and let your crew carry the stuff for you. There are advantaged to training with a heavy bike and more add on weight.





> First off, if someone wants to spend $14K on a bike they will wax every week and ride it around the block a few times, more power to them.. Just saying you see this type of behaviour in car clubs, high end audiophile, photography, and whatever favorite pastime you want to name. It is their buck and their pleasure. *Seems there is an elitist prick/tool in every club, get used to it*.


Enough said.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

DIRT BOY said:


> Really?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems I really must have hurt your feelings or you have too much time on your hands.


----------



## silkroad (Jul 8, 2011)

are you guys 16? trying to look cool??? really? lol


----------



## jerrycan42 (Aug 18, 2010)

I use the spesh mini wedge:
Specialized Bicycle Components : Mini-Wedgie Bag

Holds a house key, extra tube, 2 tire stix, patch kit, blackburn, Airstik 2, caa card (like AAA but for Canada) 

*If you're a CAA member, they'll support you if you're on a bike! include a 200km tow home. I used this once when my front tire sliced open on a big solo ride.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

jerrycan42 said:


> I use the spesh mini wedge:
> Specialized Bicycle Components : Mini-Wedgie Bag
> 
> Holds a house key, extra tube, *2 tire stix*, patch kit, blackburn, Airstik 2, caa card (like AAA but for Canada)
> ...


I so frequently see this. Why would you ever need 2 tire levers?


----------



## monkeyzero (Aug 13, 2011)

Pablo said:


> I throw up in my mouth a little bit whenever I hear someone wax poetic and to try to make an issue about aesthetics about something more than looks. My eyes similarly roll back into my skull uncontrolably when people make up some arbitary nonesense and try to pass it off as some sort of authority. I guess these guys don't have any respect for their machines. Feature: Paris-Brest-Paris, the ultimate event


Those guys are obviously not real riders! 1200 km in 2 days? Pbbbt. 
(extra gloopy thick sarcasm for your pleasure) 
I'm pulling a wheelie suitcase from now on just to anger the cool guys...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

nhluhr said:


> I so frequently see this. Why would you ever need 2 tire levers?


2 are easier than one and it does not take up much room.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

A loving spouse would ride a touring bike with front and rear panniers so she could carry all the crap. She would have to be a strong cyclist though, so that the dude with the clean bike and empty pockets could follow her wheel just like the "Team Captain" he imagines himself to be.

Man, now that's Pro.


----------



## nhluhr (Sep 9, 2010)

DIRT BOY said:


> 2 are easier than one and it does not take up much room.


I don't really understand this. Maybe you're not using your tire lever as efficiently as you could. I just pry up one portion of the bead not next to the valve and then quik-stik it around the rest of the way (drag the lever around the bead to pull the rest of it off). I would say that in my several thousand flat tire fixes working at shops through college and in spare time later, I would encounter maybe one in 500 that couldn't be done quickly and easily with a single lever.

Getting them on isn't always as easy but taking one off almost always is.


----------



## jerrycan42 (Aug 18, 2010)

nhluhr said:


> I so frequently see this. Why would you ever need 2 tire levers?


2 is MUCH easier. Especially when you get a model with a much tighter bead. But yeah you can get away with on on anything. but I'd rather ride than fiddle.


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Wow*

This is a lot font real estate for a set bag.


----------



## mogarbage (Jul 18, 2011)

NJBiker72 said:


> You know one of those would look good on my Tarmac. .


It looks good with everything:thumbsup:








this is the replacement. Hello Kitty is out of rotation.


----------



## inayim (Aug 28, 2011)

jerrycan42 said:


> I use the spesh mini wedge:
> Specialized Bicycle Components : Mini-Wedgie Bag
> 
> Holds a house key, extra tube, 2 tire stix, patch kit, blackburn, Airstik 2, caa card (like AAA but for Canada)
> ...


thats the one seat bag i use! :thumbsup: 
its amazing what you can get in that little bag


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

Wow. The seat-bag thread is is still going on... 


View attachment 240579


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

nhluhr said:


> I don't really understand this. Maybe you're not using your tire lever as efficiently as you could. I just pry up one portion of the bead not next to the valve and then quik-stik it around the rest of the way (drag the lever around the bead to pull the rest of it off). I would say that in my several thousand flat tire fixes working at shops through college and in spare time later, I would encounter maybe one in 500 that couldn't be done quickly and easily with a single lever.
> 
> Getting them on isn't always as easy but taking one off almost always is.


I use Kinlin 30mm rims and almost every clincher I use are SUPER tight. 1 lever wont do it.
On most tires, I ca usually do it with one lever on other rims. Again, no harm in a a extra lever is there? I use the Park Toll ones. So they are flat and lock together.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

Tschai said:


> Some thoughts:
> 
> 1. Anyone that rides without a pump is a loser. Sh1te happens. Relying on one or even two CO2 cans is simply poor judgment when you are 30 miles from home.
> .


I started carrying CO2 instead of a frame pump when my frame pump broke at the end of pumping up my tire after a flat. Some seal or gasket inside just popped. Not a common occurrence I'm sure, but I've never had problems with CO2.


----------



## Rob (Mar 3, 2004)

marktomin said:


> this is one of the reasons I don't have a seatbag, I don't want to be associated with people who ride with dork discs, valve caps and stems flipped the wrong way. I am just too cool for that and everything that I need fits in my jersey pocket.


There is no "wrong" way to flip a stem. Want your bar higher? Flip up. Lower? Flip down. To each his own. That's why they can be flipped.


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

Geez! You guys are wimps carrying your impotent Co2 cartridges around like you got a terminal case erectile dysfunction and chronic crotch rot! Real men carry nitrogen strapped on their backs. This little tank does wonders and is a great training aid for hill climbing. Ever since I started using nitrogen my little sack under the seat is freed up of the burden of carrying Co2 cartridges and now stocked with a 12-pack of condoms. Seems having a bag dangling under your seat is a real chick magnet.


----------



## acidrane (Aug 13, 2011)

/\/\ lol!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Milk-Bone said:


> Geez! You guys are wimps carrying your impotent Co2 cartridges around like you got a terminal case erectile dysfunction and chronic crotch rot! Real men carry nitrogen strapped on their backs. This little tank does wonders and is a great training aid for hill climbing. Ever since I started using nitrogen my little sack under the seat is freed up of the burden of carrying Co2 cartridges and now stocked with a 12-pack of condoms. Seems having a bag dangling under your seat is a real chick magnet.


Well, you left your *Dork Disk* on , Seat is too far forward, stem is flipped up and you seat bag is HUGE!


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

DIRT BOY said:


> Well, you left your *Dork Disk* on , Seat is too far forward, stem is flipped up and you seat bag is HUGE!


LOL! I was confident I would drag your sorry ass out of the woodwork, just didn't think you would bite so quickly. I'm honored that you still have a hardon for me. I really hope I haven't emotionally scarred you for life.

All joking aside, would you help me set up my bike properly? I mean, I visited your website and I feel confident I could put some lightweight bling on my bike. I want a sub 12# bike with lots or chrome. I do agree my seat if too far forward, but it is where it need be for proper front to back weigh distribution. Do you have any light weight seats that screams poser? If I can't beat em I might as well join them.

BTW> I can use a larger under the seat sack...


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Milk-Bone said:


> LOL! I was confident I would drag your sorry ass out of the woodwork, just didn't think you would bite so quickly. I'm honored that you still have a hardon for me. I really hope I haven't emotionally scarred you for life.
> 
> All joking aside, would you help me set up my bike properly? I mean, I visited your website and I feel confident I could put some lightweight bling on my bike. I want a sub 12# bike with lots or chrome. I do agree my seat if too far forward, but it is where it need be for proper front to back weigh distribution. Do you have any light weight seats that screams poser? If I can't beat em I might as well join them.
> 
> BTW> I can use a larger under the seat sack...


Then you are using the wrong style post on your bike. Go with a non-setback for proper weight distribution.

As fo the other stuff... I guess some people don't get a joke. But yes, you bike is set-up sloppy and may not fit you properly in its current setup/parts.


----------



## IJBcape (May 27, 2011)

My bag is uncool whenever it doesn't fookin zip up when I'm rollin.


----------



## peanutaxis (Sep 11, 2011)

I hate fashion. I cycle with a seat-bag, a carrier, a rain jacket cable tied to the carrier, and an orange day-glo vest!


----------



## Azzalom (Sep 11, 2011)

I dont think there is another option on the longer rides. A small saddle bag. You can also get a small bag that sits up by the steer tube for nutrition. 2 bottles in the rear pockets. Works well.


----------



## Bill2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Here's a possible alternative


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

Continental bag bought for $10 at Probikit. Fits one tube, park IB-3, house key, KMC link, Presta/shraeder adaptor, glueless patches, the rest in back pockets. 

Oh, and aesthetics are important.

Style more importantt than function (or thereabouts), paraphrasing Brad McGee, Australian rider and now Saxo Bank director sportif (sp?)


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Marz said:


> .
> 
> Oh, and aesthetics are important.
> 
> Style more importantt than function (or thereabouts)


Then you need a new stem, LOL!


----------



## Milk-Bone (Jul 10, 2011)

Marz said:


> Continental bag bought for $10 at Probikit. Fits one tube, park IB-3, house key, KMC link, Presta/shraeder adaptor, glueless patches, the rest in back pockets.
> 
> Oh, and aesthetics are important.
> 
> Style more importantt than function (or thereabouts), paraphrasing Brad McGee, Australian rider and now Saxo Bank director sprotif (sp?)


I'm more for functionality. Big bags are better. I got two tubes, tire tools, glue patches, Co2 pump w/ three cartridges, quicklink, chain tool, multi-tool, Presta.schrader adapter, couple pieces of Tyvex for boot, and ample supply of toilet paper for those moments I have to saw some wood. The bag has a zipper bottom for expandability and I can throw a Glock in there if need be. Versatility is key. 

Just to note, I do carry extra because I tend to stop and lend assistance if someone needs it. Funny, nobody I have helped ever complained about my big seat bag.


----------



## moschika (Feb 1, 2004)

El Literato Loco said:


> Ever see The Deer Hunter? Great scene when Stan (John Cazale) forgets his boots and Mike (Robert De Niro) won't lend him his spare pair.
> 
> That's the only way to deal with it. Sorry Stan, but you can't borrow my boots.
> 
> Oh, and here's a saddlebag that's full of win (and not mine):


This is by far the bestest seat-jar. i'm soon to be in the market for a new bag, i admit to owning and using one. i like the pedros seatbags except the rubber breaks down and needs replacement every couple of years. but this is genius. i also tend to wear a hole in them from the seat-post bolt. i think i'm gonna try this next.


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

DIRT BOY said:


> Then you need a new stem, LOL!


Huh? whatsamatter with a deda stem?


----------



## FTR (Sep 20, 2006)

Marz said:


> Huh? whatsamatter with a deda stem?


Nothing.
If it was silver like your seatpost (or if your seatpost was black like your stem).


----------



## Marz (May 14, 2006)

FTR said:


> Nothing.
> If it was silver like your seatpost (or if your seatpost was black like your stem).


Of course.

Just built the bike and the seatpost is an interim measure while I look for a black replacement post for the carbon Selcof seatpost that was off spec and jammed in the seat tube. I had to return it to the vendor to get sorted.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

At least it's not a Camelbak... 

View attachment 240640


----------



## DonDenver (May 30, 2007)

*Let us sum this mess up...*

Those that jersey stuff mech items look uber Fredish. One look at these camels and I know I can pass them without spending one moe watt.

However equally uncool and a huge "tell" of Fredome is those bags that sway side to side like a dingy on a dock. Again, these folks rocking bags back and forth have no clue. 

Sum: 

Jersey stuff guy = fat back stuffed sausage Fred...always

Bag guy = cool with secured mini-bag

Bottomless swinging Bag guy = clueless Fred


----------



## response3 (Jul 19, 2011)

Oracle7775 said:


> It's not about being cool. Rather, it's about having the proper respect for the beautiful simplicity of your racing machine. Such respect dictates that seat bags simply do not belong on race bikes.
> 
> Bikes used for touring and commuting (such as pictured above) aren't race bikes. If you're using a race bike to commute because you cannot afford two bikes for those purposes, it is not considered a race bike for the period of time you are using it as a commuter.
> 
> If you finish your commute on your race bike, and you then later take that same race bike out to train, you must remove the saddle bag, as well as any panniers, frame pumps, fenders, or any other commutting accoutrements. You should be able to put everything you will need while training on your race bike in your jersey pockets. if, as in the picture above, your jersey looks like someone took a dump in it, you are carrying too much crap that you don't need.


I hereby present exhibit A that you are full of it.


----------



## TnShooter (Sep 8, 2011)

hey i like that bag in the last pic looks useful as for being uncool...did you guys realize we are on bicycles? lmao


----------



## response3 (Jul 19, 2011)

heathb said:


> Once again people you can buy speedbags that are so small you can't hardly see them.
> 
> Reading some of the posts have me thinking too many cyclists are acting like women who spend two hours doing their hair before they go out and ride. Just put the crap in the bag, strap it under your seat, grab your bike and stop worrying about what you look like. Real men have the tools to keep themselves motoring down the road. We don't call home prissing and prancing, pi**ing and moaning to have someone pick us up. You carry all the tools you need to get you home no matter what and you don't worry about the wrinkles in your pantyhose.


Word.


----------



## response3 (Jul 19, 2011)

The Weasel said:


> I was actually joking about the Camelbak. I'm a mtn biker too, and use a similar solution (Soulrun) for road rides as I don't use a seatbag. Sometimes my pockets are over filled, but it just means I'm on a long ride. I'm careful to make sure the jersey doesn't sag.
> 
> I don't use a saddle bag because 1-yes, I'm a bit image conscience, 2- kind of concerned with rub on my carbon teardrop post (proprietary to the bike)
> 
> Have a tool roll as well for my Osprey Raptor.


Wow. Just wow. I don't wear $100 jerseys so I can cover them up with nylon/canvas and have even more sweat run down my back for 3 hours. Seat bag FTW.


----------



## cda 455 (Aug 9, 2010)

danl1 said:


> At least it's not a Camelbak...
> 
> View attachment 240640


:lol: :lol:


You got a spare bike in there?!!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

FTR said:


> Nothing.
> If it was silver like your seatpost (or if your seatpost was black like your stem).


Bingo, LOL!


----------



## SFTifoso (Aug 17, 2011)

SROC3 said:


> Whenever I ride I actually have my driver follow me, complete with mechanic and servant on hand (to carry my pastries filled with minced meat and fresh Paris-Brest) and I still have a saddle bag cause it looks way cool.......this is all of course happening in my sleep.
> 
> When I'm awake.....I use one of those FiziK saddle bags and they carry pretty much everything i would need. Looks fine to me and never got the whole uncool thing. My younger brother used to ride without a saddle bag - his excuse was 'well, there should be someone out there who can give me a spare." LAME. I still even use a little blinky light on the rear in case I come home and its sunset or getting dark.



That looks pretty cool. What size Fizik bag are you using small or medium?


----------



## FNGRIDER (May 2, 2011)

Pet peeve is when I hear all the jumk bouncing around inside the seat bag. I have always used small bag that can cinch everything down. But then the bag would get that dirty look from road spray, I guess I like the new look. I tried banding everthing together in a baggy and strapping it under the seat. That really looked bad. Currently I just stuff baggy into my pocket.
Unfortunately the folks love to overwater their yards and flood the streets. How annoying is that?


----------

